# TGV



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2003)

le train se reposant en gare,nous avons touché un *TGV *pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
le nouveau train va vraiment trés  *VITE* 
.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Vite avant que ce sujet ferme


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vite avant que ce sujet ferme


ferme la porte en partant mais n'oublie pas de revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

revenir de nul part


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> revenir de nul part


 part nulle part ailleurs ???!!!!! heu ça c'est pour Karl


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Karl à bruni ?  (trouvez pas que ça sent la queue leu leu ??)


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> part nulle part ailleurs ???!!!!! heu ça c'est pour Karl



Karl il bosse en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Karl à bruni ?  (trouvez pas que ça sent la queue leu leu ??)



(C'est donc ca cette odeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl il bosse en ce moment


moment de pure extase


----------



## Pym (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> moment de pure extase



Extase...il est mauvais pour la sante


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Extase...il est mauvais pour la sante



Santé et bonne année grand-mère


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Santé et bonne année grand-mère



Mère Michel qui a perdu son chat.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mère Michel qui a perdu son chat.



Chat de goutiere roule par terre


----------



## Pym (10 Décembre 2003)

Chat ch'est pas vrai !


----------



## Pym (10 Décembre 2003)

Terre Adelie


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Terre Adelie



Adelie elle à pas d'zi


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

zizi du soir, espoir


----------



## Pym (10 Décembre 2003)

D'zi, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2003)

laitspoir c'est la drogue du peuple


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Peuple, prend toi en main


----------



## Pym (10 Décembre 2003)

Main de fer dans un gant de velour


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Karl à bruni ?  (trouvez pas que ça sent la queue leu leu ??)


[perso-petitbidule] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je rappelle au " salisseur de memoire" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que la queu leu leu etait une pale imitation du train,creation de votre genial serviteur[/perso-petittruc-fermez-le banc]


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2003)

velour de la caresse de gertrude sur mon


----------



## KARL40 (10 Décembre 2003)

Mon vieux, t'es mal barré


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> [perso-petitbidule]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tu y vas !!
Depuis que je suis là je ne l'ai jamais vu ton truc !

Perdu au fond du bar ??


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Barré, ratturé, rayé, à la poubelle


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu y vas !!
> Depuis que je suis là je ne l'ai jamais vu ton truc !
> 
> Perdu au fond du bar ??


evidemment tu est arrivé trop tard,il avait quand meme fait plus de cent pages,record de l'epoque,c'est vrai qu'un jeunot comme toi ne peus rien savoir,seul les anciens ont eu du respect pour mon OEUVRE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,














, tiens, encore un petit pour la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Barré, ratturé, rayé, à la poubelle


.
poubelle ou je trouve tes post


----------



## KARL40 (10 Décembre 2003)

post scriptum


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> post scritum


scritum scriptum scroptum dum dum et non je ne l'ai pas écrit pis quoi encore faut relever le niveau


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> scritum scriptum scroptum dum dum et non je ne l'ai pas écrit pis quoi encore faut relever le niveau



Niveau d'alcool


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Niveau d'alcool


alcool et mousse pour GlobalCut


----------



## fleurette (10 Décembre 2003)

cutie, qui a viré sa cutie ?????


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> evidemment tu est arrivé trop tard,il avait quand meme fait plus de cent pages,record de l'epoque,c'est vrai qu'un jeunot comme toi ne peus rien savoir,seul les anciens ont eu du respect pour mon OEUVRE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeunot, jeunot !!
Tout le monde ne peut prétendre être à la retraite !

Tiens !! [mode neuf trois] respect, respect [\mode neuf trois] pour tes 3000 !


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2003)

3000 ! à ta santé Rico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : enfin un thread sérieux !!!


----------



## iMax (10 Décembre 2003)

sérieux -&gt; flood


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> sérieux -&gt; flood



flood ==&gt; Pawwwaaahhhhhh©


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Décembre 2003)

Pawwwaaahhhhhh© prend un mouchoir tu t'enrhumes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Pawwwaaahhhhhh© prend un mouchoir tu t'enrhumes.


enrhume à force de trainer sur macG mais je me soigne enfin si je retrouve la bouteille de grog


----------



## Pym (11 Décembre 2003)

Grog de reinette et grog d'appi, tapis, tapis rouge


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2003)

rouge comme les pifs de vieux raleur et krystof les soirs de neuvaine


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

grog de reinette et grog d'api, tapis tapis gris !


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

gris -&gt; mercredi 10 décembre 2003, jour d'élections (les Suisses comprendront...) 

(oui, pas de politique sur MacG, je sais. Je faisais juste une allusion à ce qui fait réagir pas mal de monde ici...)


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

ici ==&gt; et sur un autre thread, on en avait déjà parlé, mais je ne me souviens plus du tout où


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2003)

ou ? certainement pas dans ton © en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ou ? certainement pas dans ton © en tout cas



CAS, subst. masc.
I. Emplois gén.
A. Ce qui arrive ou est supposé arriver.
1. Événement particulier lié à des conditions bien déterminées. Prévoir le cas, cas particulier(s), dans le premier cas, le cas échéant :

1. ... sans méconnaître tout ce qui ressortit dans le cas actuel au magistère purement doctrinal de l'Église, et à son pouvoir direct sur le spirituel, nous avons préféré porter notre attention sur le point le plus aigu du débat, ...
MARITAIN, Primauté du spirituel, 1927, p. 4.
Un grand cas (vx). Un événement considérable.
SYNT. a) Cas + adj. Cas exceptionnel(s), extrême(s), fréquent(s); cas général, rare(s), simple(s); cas type/typique. Cas + de + subst. Un cas de guerre, de divorce (événement, fait pouvant entraîner la guerre, le divorce); cas d'espèce; un certain/grand/petit nombre de cas. b) Verbe + cas. Citer, prendre un cas. c) Prép. + cas. Auquel cas; dans le cas qui nous occupe; dans la majorité des cas. Prép. + cas + adj. Dans le cas contraire, dans ce/le dernier cas, dans/en de nombreux cas; en (de) pareil(s) cas, dans un/des cas pareil(s); dans le(s) cas précédent(s), dans le cas présent, dans le second/deuxième cas. Prép. + cas + de + subst. Dans un/des cas de ce genre. Dans le cas de tend à ne devenir, dans le vocab. de l'expr. sc., qu'un outil syntaxique (cf. A. PHAL, Vocab. gén. d'orientation sc., Paris, Didier, 1971, pp. 30-31 et 94).
Locutions
a) Loc. adv.
En aucun cas (dans une prop. négative). Quoi qu'il arrive :

2. Né d'une cause finale, l'univers est nécessairement imprégné de finalité, c'est-à-dire que l'on ne saurait en aucun cas y dissocier l'explication des êtres de la considération de leur raison d'être.
GILSON, L'Esprit de la philos. médiév., 1931, p. 108.
En/dans ce cas. S'il en est ainsi :

3. Et qui diable aurait tué ce gamin, d'abord? Supposons que ce soit un maraudeur, un chemineau, la route est à tout le monde, pas vrai? En ce cas, on pourrait dire que l'affaire ne regarde pas la commune.
BERNANOS, Monsieur Ouine, 1943, p. 1401.
En tout (tous) cas, en tous les cas, dans tous les cas. Quelle que soit la chose qui arrive, de toute manière :

4. Il est en tout cas intéressant de constater que, dans certains cas au moins, les ouvriers ont le sentiment non d'une qualification moindre, mais d'une qualification supérieure.
Traité de sociol., 1967, p. 451.
Par cas (région.). Par hasard. Si, par cas, il vient, tu lui diras de m'attendre (Canada 1930).
b) Loc. prép.
Vx, fam. En fait, en matière de. En cas de chevaux, vous pouvez vous en rapporter à lui (Ac. 1835, 1878).
[Avec valeur hypothétique] En cas de besoin, de guerre, d'urgence :

5. ... je restais tout près des gens, à la surface de la solitude, bien résolu en cas d'alerte, à me réfugier au milieu d'eux : ...
SARTRE, La Nausée, 1938, p. 22.
c) Loc. conj.
En cas que, au cas que (avec le cond. ou le subj., vieilli ou littér.), au cas où, dans le cas où, pour le cas où (avec le cond., l'ind. ou le subj.). À supposer que, s'il arrivait que :

6. ... en m'introduisant dans ma chambre la « Mädchen » m'a remis (...) un trousseau de clefs : armoire à glace, (...) porte cochère enfin, en cas qu'il me plaise de rentrer après quatre heures du matin.
S. DE BEAUVOIR, Mémoires d'une jeune fille rangée, 1958, p. 300.
Proverbe. Au cas que Lucas n'eût qu'un il, sa femme aurait épousé un borgne (se dit pour se moquer d'un homme qui prévoit trop d'accidents, qui exige trop de conditions) (cf. LITTRÉ).
Région. En tout cas que. Au cas où. Fais donc un gâteau en tout cas qu'ils viendraient (Canada 1930). Par cas que. Même sens : Au cas où. Je vais rester à la maison, par cas qu'il viendrait (Canada 1930).
P. ell., fam. Cf. aussi en-cas, subst. :

7. ... on leur indiqua [aux représentants] une sortie par les jardins, en cas.
HUGO, Histoire d'un crime, 1877, p. 173.
Dans tous les cas où (avec l'ind.). Chaque fois que :

8. Le comité est obligatoirement consulté dans les cas prévus au présent traité. Il peut être consulté dans tous les cas où la commission le juge opportun.
Traité instituant la communauté européenne de l'énergie atomique (EURATOM), 1957, p. 357.
2. Circonstance favorable. C'est le cas de (suivi de l'inf.). C'est le moment, l'occasion pour. C'est le cas ou jamais (de). C'est l'unique moment opportun (pour). Fam. C'est (bien) le cas de le dire. Souligne un jeu de mots, l'opportunité d'une déclaration, d'une affirmation :

9. Le docteur qui les avait écoutés eut l'idée que c'était le cas de dire : se non è vero, mais il n'était pas assez sûr des mots et craignit de s'embrouiller.
PROUST, Du côté de chez Swann, 1913, p. 261.
3. P. euphém., trivial, vieilli
a) Déjection, excrément. Il a fait son cas au pied d'un mur (Ac. 1835, 1878).
b) P. méton. Derrière; parties sexuelles. Montrer son cas (DG) :

10. ... il [le diable] donnait à mâcher ces dégoûtantes espèces aux fidèles qui lui avaient préalablement baisé la main gauche, le cas et le croupion.
HUYSMANS, Là-bas, t. 2, 1891, p. 149.
B. Situation résultant d'un concours particulier de circonstances.
1. [En parlant d'une pers.] Expliquer, exposer son cas; cas embarrassant :

11. ... Girodet a eu beaucoup d'ouvrages commandés et qu'il n'a pas voulu exécuter, parce que l'état de sa fortune le mettait dans le cas de n'accepter que les travaux qu'il lui plaisait de faire, ...
DELÉCLUZE, Journal, 1828, p. 61.
Fam. Être dans le cas de (suivi de l'inf.). Avoir l'occasion de. Je suis rarement dans le cas de me trouver avec lui (Ac. 1835-1932) :

12. [Bélisaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) je pensai à notre pauvre baraque. Les Prussiens, pour se venger, étaient dans le cas d'y mettre le feu, quand ils retrouveraient leur camarade...
A. DAUDET, Contes du lundi, 1873, p. 87.
Cas social. Situation critique d'une personne que la société doit, pour un temps plus ou moins long, prendre en charge (d'apr. GIRAUD-PAMART 1971). P. méton. Cette personne même.
2. [En parlant de la situation elle-même] Cas limite. Situation plus ou moins critique au-delà de laquelle les problèmes peuvent ou doivent changer de nature.
SYNT. Le plus souvent les mêmes que sous A 1.
C. P. méton. Considération qui s'attache à un événement particulier ou à une personne particulière.
Loc. Faire (grand) cas de (qqn, qqc.). L'estimer comme une personne ou chose (très) importante; l'apprécier (beaucoup). Faire peu de cas, ne faire aucun cas de (qqn, qqc.). N'(y) attacher que peu d'importance :

13. ... voilà le conseil d'une mère de famille, et je suis sûre d'avance que vous n'en ferez pas plus cas que de votre première dent de lait.
BERNANOS, La Joie, 1929, p. 617.
Fam. ou région. Faire de/du cas de (qqn, qqc.). Faire cas de, s'occuper de (quelqu'un, quelque chose) (cf. Canada 1930).
II. Emplois techn. [En parlant d'une situation partic.]
1. DR. Situation particulière prévue ou non par la loi, crime, délit. Cas de galères (faute pouvant entraîner la peine des galères), cas de lèse-majesté, cas pendable (faute dont l'auteur est passible de pendaison) :

14. Si elle arrivait à se détacher de cet individu, avoue que ce serait un beau débarras. On trouvera toujours un cas d'annulation; et avec sa fortune, Janine fera un mariage superbe.
MAURIAC, Le Nud de vipères, 1932, p. 285.
Cas fortuit. ,,Événement dû au hasard qui est exclusif de toute faute du débiteur ou de l'auteur apparent du dommage`` (CAP. 1936). Synon. cas de force majeure. Cas rédhibitoires. ,,Cas dans lesquels le vendeur ou le bailleur a livré un objet qui a des vices rédhibitoires, dont la découverte permet à l'acheteur ou au preneur de rompre le contrat`` (BACH.-DEZ. 1882).
Fam. (et p. iron.). Cas pendable. ,,Acte indigne de pardon`` (Ac. 1878, 1932). Son cas va mal, son cas est mauvais, sale, véreux, son cas n'est pas net. ,,Se dit en parlant de quelqu'un qui est en danger pour quelque crime, pour quelque mauvaise affaire`` (Ac. 1835-1932). Il sent son cas véreux. ,,Il connaît lui-même que son affaire est mauvaise, il sent qu'il a quelque chose à se reprocher`` (Ac. 1878). Se mettre dans un mauvais cas. Encourir une sanction pénale pour fait délictueux; se mettre dans une situation délicate :

15. ... il [Monferrand] est homme à se faire sa part; seulement je serais très surpris s'il s'était mis dans un mauvais cas. Il est incapable d'une faute, surtout d'une faute bête, comme celle de toucher de l'argent, en en laissant traîner le reçu.
ZOLA, Paris, t. 1, 1898, p. 62.
Proverbes. Cas sur cas n'a point de lieu. ,,Quand une chose est saisie pour une cause, on ne peut la saisir pour une autre cause, jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été jugé et décidé de la première saisie`` (GUÉRIN 1892). Tous/tout mauvais/vilain(s) cas est/sont (re)niable(s). On nie souvent, par honte ou par crainte du châtiment, les fautes qu'on a commises (cf. ROB.).
2. MATH. Cas irréductible (alg.). ,,[Cas] où les trois racines d'une équation du troisième degré sont réelles et inégales`` (BOUILLET 1859). Cas d'égalité, de similitude des triangles. Les propositions (...) connues sous le nom de cas d'égalité des triangles, de cas de similitude des triangles expriment des conditions nécessaires et suffisantes pour que deux triangles soient égaux ou semblables (d'apr. J. HADAMARD, Géom. plane, 1898, p. 16, 114).
3. MÉD. Maladie considérée dans la personne qui en est atteinte. Cas bénin, grave; cas d'aliénation mentale, d'aphasie amnésique :

16. Quant à l'enfant, il fut transporté à l'hôpital auxiliaire, (...). Au bout d'une vingtaine d'heures, Rieux jugea son cas désespéré. Le petit corps se laissait dévorer par l'infection, sans une réaction.
CAMUS, La Peste, 1947, p. 1390.
SYNT. Cas de choléra, de tuberculose; cas pathologique, rare.
P. méton.
a) Le malade lui-même :

17. ... sur Hyacinthe entama les cures immédiates et radicales de phtisie (...) qu'elle [la sainte Vierge] guérissait (...) Cent cas, plus extraordinaires les uns que les autres, se pressaient, débordaient. Marguerite Coupel, phtisique depuis trois ans, le sommet des poumons mangés (...) se lève et s'en va, éclatante de santé.
ZOLA, Lourdes, 1894, p. 82.
b) Personne qui se fait remarquer par son caractère, sa conduite :

18. Ce n'est que la réflexion individuelle qui amène plusieurs d'entre nous (...) à la négation suprême. Baudelaire est un des cas les plus réussis de ce travail particulier. Il peut être donné comme l'exemplaire achevé d'un pessimiste parisien, ...
P. BOURGET, Essais de psychol. contemp., 1883, p. 11.
Fam., péj., iron. [En parlant d'une pers. quelque peu singulière] C'est un cas. Cette personne pose des problèmes particuliers.
4. PÉDAG. Méthode des cas. Méthode qui consiste à partir de l',,étude de cas concrets pour dégager des enseignements généraux`` (ROMEUF t. 1 1956). Quelles qu'en soient les modalités, la méthode des cas devrait être systématiquement équilibrée par un enseignement théorique et expérimental actif qui, bien que lui étant apparenté pédagogiquement, développerait une démarche foncièrement complémentaire (Encyclopædia universalis, Paris, t. 3, 1969).
5. RELIGION
a) Cas de conscience. Difficulté qui s'élève dans une circonstance particulière sur ce que la morale, la religion commande à la conscience du fidèle; débat de conscience qui en résulte. Un cas de conscience fort difficile à résoudre (Ac.). Beaucoup voient en ma modeste personne un écrivain dressé aux disciplines de l'intelligence, attentif, méfiant par nature et vocation, familier jusqu'au désenchantement des cas de conscience les plus délicats... (BERNANOS, L'Imposture, 1927, p. 350). P. ext., lang. cour. ou fam. Scrupule. Je me ferais un cas de conscience de vous tromper (Lar. 19e, Nouv. Lar. ill.).
b) Cas réservés. Péchés graves dont l'absolution requiert l'intervention du souverain pontife, d'un évêque ou d'un prêtre délégué :

19. Ce tribunal [la Pénitencerie] est présidé par le Grand-Pénitencier (...) Aux fêtes solennelles, le Grand-Pénitencier va dans une des basiliques de Rome, pour y entendre la confession des cas réservés.
STENDHAL, Rome, Naples et Florence, t. 2, 1817, pp. 372-373.
Prononc. et Orth. : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pour le timbre de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cf. la finale -as; cf. aussi BUBEN 1935, § 11 et G. STRAKA, Syst. des voyelles du fr. mod., Strasbourg, Inst. de Phonét., 1950, p. 21. PASSY 1914 donne la possibilité de prononcer [a] ant. DUB. réserve [a] ant. au terme de gramm. (cas2). Ds Ac. 1694-1932. Un en-cas écrit sans trait d'union (en cas) ds Ac. 1798-1835 ainsi que ds BESCH. 1845 et Lar. 19e; à ce sujet cf. LITTRÉ : ,,L'Académie a tort de ne pas mettre un trait d'union à en cas pris substantivement``. En-cas avec trait d'union ds Ac. 1878 et 1932 ainsi que ds le reste des dict. gén. LITTRÉ observe que : ,,Rousseau écrit en tous cas au pluriel``. La graph. la plus cour. étant en tout cas. Homon. k (lettre de l'alph.). Étymol. et Hist. A. Ca 1220 quas « circonstance » (G. DE COINCY, Mir. N-D 189, éd. V.F. Koenig, t. 4, p. 38); av. 1404 en tout cas loc. adv. « de toutes façons, quoi qu'il arrive » (FROISSART, II, II, 4 ds LITTRÉ); 1545 en aucun cas « en aucune façon » (DU FAIL, Propos rustiques, p. 28 ds IGLF Litt.); 1. 1300 par cas « par hasard » (N. BOZON, Proverbes, éd. A. Ch. Thorn, 55, 8); 2. a) 1353 ou calz que « s'il arrivait que » (R. II, 143, 6 ds MORLET, p. 358); av. 1404 au cas que (FROISSART, I, I, 151 ds LITTRÉ); 1354 en cas que (ds DU CANGE t. 1, p. 499 a); d'apr. BOUHOURS, Rem. sur la lang. fr., Paris, 1676, p. 344 on dit aussi bien au cas que que en cas que, mais avec un subst. on dit toujours en cas de; 1890 au cas où (DG); en-cas* subst.; b) 1531 en partic. « malheur, accident funeste » (PIERRE-FLEUR, Mém., éd. L. Junod, Lausanne, 1933, p. 49) 1759, RICH. d'apr. FEW t. 2, p. 480 b; cf. 1549 cas de malheur (EST.). B. [Ca 1261 cas « affaire, besogne » (RUTEBEUF, Mir. Théophile, éd. E. Faral, 578); 1539 grand cas « événement important » (MAROT, Epigr., 4 ds HUG.) 1771, Trév.]; 1537 faire cas de « donner de l'importance à » (B. DE CASTILLON, Courtisan, trad. J. Colin, 30 J. Longis et V. Certenas ds QUEM. Fichier); 1585 faire peu de cas de (DU FAIL, Contes d'Eutrapel, t. 2, p. 60 ds IGLF); av. 1544 désigne le sexe (Marot ds A. DELVAU, Dict. érotique mod., Bâle, s.d., p. 83). C. 1. Spéc. dr. 2e quart XIIIe s. cas « affaire, délit » (GERBERT DE MONTREUIL, Perceval, éd. M. Williams, 9934); le sens de « crime » est attesté jusqu'en 1694 (Ac.); a) « délits justiciables devant certaines juridictions » 1549 cas privilégié (EST.); 1611 cas royaux (COTGR.); b) 1606 relig. cas de conscience (RÉGNIER, Sat. VIII, 2); 1835 lang. cour. « scrupule » (Ac.); 2. av. 1778 méd. (J.-J. Rouss. ds Lar. 19e : cas de dyssenterie); 3. 1883 « pers. qui se singularise » supra ex. 18. Empr. au lat. class. casus, part. passé substantivé de cadere « tomber », proprement « chute », d'où « arrivée fortuite; circonstance, hasard », spéc. « accident fâcheux, malheur ». Bbg. GOTTSCH. Redens. 1930, p. 11, 209, 448. PERROT (Gal). Vocab. milit. Banque Mots. 1972, no 4, p. 207. ROG. 1965, p. 134, 135.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

135 lignes de texte ou peu s'en faut pour un post c'est un post ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> 135 lignes de texte ou peu s'en faut pour un post c'est un post ça !



Ca c'est sur, mais es-tu sur que t'as bien compté


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est sur, mais es-tu sur que t'as bien compté


 compter et recompter à l'arrivée toujours aussi fauché


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

Global, tu perds les bonnes habitudes ? Ça marche pas comme ça le flood !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Global, tu perds les bonnes habitudes ? Ça marche pas comme ça le flood !



Ah ba !!! si on peux plus innover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu te rends pas compte du temps que ca m'a pris


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> compter et recompter à l'arrivée toujours aussi fauché



Fauché en pleine croissance il mourut jeune


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>








 tu t'es vu quand t'as bu?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es vu quand t'as bu?



Tu bois quand tu te vois


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fauché en pleine croissance il mourut jeune


Jeune padawan veut remonter le moral du vénérable sage qui a le vin triste et a les doigts tout engourdis à force d'écrire des bétises


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois quand tu te vois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Jeune padawan veut remonter le moral du vénérable sage qui a le vin triste et a les doigts tout engourdis à force d'écrire des bétises



Bétises de cambrai à 1537 les 250 grammes


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bétises de cambrai à 1537 les 250 grammes


 gram am stram gram pic et pic et colegram bourré bourré (hic) ratatam am starm gram c'est fort quand même de voir autant de gram dans la même phrase mais au fait avec ta boisson t'as pris quelque chose au moins ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Moins de cerveau, moins mal à la tête


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moins de cerveau, moins mal à la tête


 tête vide sonne creux


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Au creux de tes reins, douce la chaleur de mes mains


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Hé bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mains de velour et coeur aussi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2003)

aussi tot dis aussitot fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

fait des ptits cadeaux à tout le monde c'est bientôt Noël !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2003)

noël en décembre, régime en janvier


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

janvier breu fait froid,  février breu fait froid, mars breu fait froid, avril breu fait froid, mai startup, juin.. hihi maillot de bain


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> janvier breu fait froid,  février breu fait froid, mars breu fait froid, avril breu fait froid, mai startup, juin.. hihi maillot de bain



Bain dit donc, tu serais pas un peu frileux ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

frileux, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas pour un rond


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> frileux, moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rond comme une queue de pelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

pelle pour creuser un sujet où je trouve pèle-mèle  Aricosec, Bebert, Dark Templar, Fleurette, GlobalCut, IMax, Jean-iMarc, Karl40, Lemmy, PetIrix, Pym, Supermoquette  et Tibomong4 j'espère n'avoir oublié personne et ça fait du monde


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

Monde.. à chacun le sien


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Monde.. à chacun le sien


Sien : animal familier à 4 pattes partageant ce statut avec le sat, plus indépendant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

indépendant mais plein de ronrons


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

ronron: petit patapon


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2003)

pâte à pon, mais je suis grumeleux quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pâte à pon, mais je suis grumeleux quand même


 (pas tout compris dsl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

même si t'étais pas là Finn on a fait la fête sans toi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2003)

toi, tu bouges pas et tu la finis cette bière!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

bière blonde ou brune de marque Guinness c'est pour qui ça dèjà?


----------



## Zitoune (11 Décembre 2003)

garde-la au chaud pour tout à l'heure


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2003)

l'heure tourne et ma tête aussi


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2003)

aussi je me réessaye à cet exercie en vain


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

en vain nous testons le vin rouge, blanc ou rosé qui reste sans saveur devant une telle beauté


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

Beauté éphémère de l'éternité


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

L'éternité est derrière nous ...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

nous, vous, ils


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

Ils aux enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ils aux enfants



CASIMIR


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> CASIMIR


casimir lave plus blanc


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

Blanc, si blanc que ça en devient transparant


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

transparent comme un voile de tule dansant doucement dans le vent


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

vent tourbillonnant, fendant les nuages sous un soleil rayonnant


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> vent tourbillonnant, fendant les nuages sous un soleil rayonnant


rayonnant comme en plein mois de Mars


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

mars ou avril, j'hésite encore !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> mars ou avril, j'hésite encore !


encore une fois t'as floodé


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois t'as floodé



Flooder n'est pas joué


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

flooder ou ne pas flooder, c'est pas ça qui fera avancer le TGV !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

Message effacé par supermoquette


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Flooder, flooder? j'appelle la police!



Police, milice


----------



## KARL40 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Flooder n'est pas joué



jouer, j'ai joué ! Mais je me suis fait griller


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par supermoquette



Trop toir


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

]griller? et c'est moi qui efface mon message  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [

Flooder? j'appelle la police!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> jouer, j'ai joué ! Mais je me suis fait griller



(Se faire) Griller la saucisse au barbeu©


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

Barbeu-Cutie toi, avec tes yeux  -DTC- bleux


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> jouer, j'ai joué ! Mais je me suis fait griller


milice se lisse le poil tout en se faisant au soleil griller


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ]griller? et c'est moi qui efface mon message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Barbeu-Cutie toi, avec tes yeux  -DTC- bleux


bleu t'as les yeux bleus


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> milice se lisse le poil tout en se faisant au soleil griller



Griller au soleil, je me lisse le poil


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> bleu t'as les yeux bleus



bleu, jaune, rouge, bleu


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

Bleu merde alors! il ne me reste que d'la b*l*onde ca te va?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bleu merde alors! il ne me reste que d'la b*l*onde ca te va?



Va z'y, met moi une pinte


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

Va ? vache ? mais elle regarde ce nouveau train !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

'train, j'l'ai pas vu passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va z'y, met moi une pinte


Pinte de lait avec des peitis gateaux


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Décembre 2003)

gateau au chocolat nappé de caramel


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> gateau au chocolat nappé de caramel


caramel mou qui fond dans la bouche et colle aux dents


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2003)

caramel? tu confonds avec le sel?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> caramel? tu confonds avec le sel?



sel de la terre...


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2003)

Terre des Hommes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Terre des Hommes...


homme à l'horizon! homme à l'horizon!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Décembre 2003)

horizon talbot sport, intérieur cuir, jantes toles, à débattre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> horizon talbot sport, intérieur cuir, jantes toles, à débattre.


débattre de notre flooding intensif


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> débattre de notre flooding intensif


. inten snif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah excusez moi j'en ais pris une grosse dose


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> . inten snif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la dose? c'est cinq volumes d'eau


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la dose? c'est cinq volumes d'eau


eau de chez Brita pour Finn Atlas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> eau de chez Brita pour Finn Atlas



Atlas: chaîne de montagnes où le Toubkal est situé


----------



## Zitoune (13 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Atlas: chaîne de montagnes où le Toubkal est situé





Toubkal, mon premier 4000


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Toubkal, mon premier 4000


héhé bien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4000 fois qu'on te dit de pas être aussi érudit


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2003)

hé rudy,rend moi mon fric


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2003)

fric, fricoti, fricota Rudy passe par ici revient par là


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2003)

là n'est pas la question?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2003)

question d'affoler la population toi alors ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es de la famille adams?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

"adams" ils étaient plusieurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2003)

plusieurs courent après la gloire un seul la rattrapera lequel?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

Lequel parmis vous à compris ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2003)

compris qu'il sera peut être le seul à la rattraper


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2003)

rattraper sa jeunesse,quelle utopie


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

Utopie du soir, bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, t'as pas vu l'heure


----------



## lumai (15 Décembre 2003)

l'heure de la sieste, voyons !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

l'heure, l'heure il est l'heure vite vite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> l'heure de la sieste, voyons !



voyons, un peu de tenue quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

même pour tout l'or du monde et bien


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

attention une sieste peut cacher un TGV


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> même pour tout l'or du monde et bien



bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

jamais sans une bière


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

une bière ça me manque pas... mais mon palmier me manque infiniment plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

plus près de toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

toi qui passes par ici si tu écrivais un petit mot


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

un mot doudou


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

mot du soir espoir


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

doudou, hé, j'en ai marre que tu me grilles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mot du soir espoir



grillé


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

grillé qui croyais prendre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

prendre un bouillon


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2003)

Bouillon de culture


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

culture: moins on en a, plus on l'étale


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

l'étale de basse mer me fait dériver jusqu'au resto


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

resto = miam miam


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

miam je m'en vais manger une pizza, vous voulez quoi dessus?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

du vacherin (excellent pour la fondue fribourgeoise)


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

vache rin ne vient comme bons mots ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

soir: début des rêves ou fin du désespoir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

des espoirs yen a plein les rêves. Qu'est ce qu'ils ont comme chance les ours


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

les ours qui adorent le miel dont on fait le pain d'épices


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

épices odorantes sur les riches marchés ensoleillés


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2003)

Ensoleillées, oh vous etiez cet été


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

ensoleillés les chemins du bord du lac


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

cet été en bikini sur la plage dorée elle bronzait


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2003)

Bronzait-il aussi avec son bikini ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

bikini? je préfère les maillots une pièce


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2003)

Piece de 25 m2, coin cuisine, salle de bain


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

bain chaque soir pour se détendre en fumant une cigarette et en passant ses coups de fil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

fil bon train ce tgv... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sieur Lemmy est toujours en ligne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

ligne de vie heureuse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

heureuse je m'en vais me mettre sous la couette faire une bonne nonette avec la minette Pitchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bonne nuit à Tous et beaux rêves étoilés pour qui veux !_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

Pitchi, c'est une chatte? toute bonne nuit


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

nuit elle rêvait de le voir tout bronzé en bikini bleu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2003)

bleu, blanc, rouge


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

rouge comme la couleur de ses joues quand il y déposa un baiser


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

un baiser, quelle meilleure façon de commencer une journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

Journée de lundi début de semaine ensoleillée


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2003)

ensoleillé,comme le regard d'un enfant a noel


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2003)

Noël c'est le moment de faire un gros bonhomme de neige souriant qui porte une grosse écharpe de laine et un beau bonnet colorés


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

noël: c'est plus tard que j'aurai mon plus beau cadeau


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

cadeau entouré d'un beau ruban bleu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

bleu comme de beaux rideaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

rideau de lumière passant à travers les nuages crée un arc-en-ciel


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2003)

ciel, ton mari!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

ma ris tu verras quand ça t'rriveras de te faire renverser par un bus


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ma ris tu verras quand ça t'rriveras de te faire renverser par un bus



bus error. Please contact your system manager!


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2003)

ma nager n'est pas couler !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

couler l'eau dans un récipient y ajouter de la lessive et panosser le sol de la salle de bain, de la cuisine et détartrage complet de la baignoire. Epuisée... après cette journée non stop je m'accorde enfin un p'tit "break" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

p'tit break après avir bu un peu de lait condensé et un petit café


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

breakdown please verify your personnal computer checklist


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> breakdown please verify your personnal computer checklist



grillé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour moi ce sera un thé avec beaucoup de sucre et un peu... de lait condensé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

condensé et mélangé le toute dans une grande tasse jaune d'un bricoleur incompris, qui suis-je ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

? breakdown please verify your personnal computer checklist


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

qui suis-je? ... mais celui qui attend, qui attend pour une renaissance


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

rené sans ses lunettes il n'y voit rien


----------



## Bilbo (16 Décembre 2003)

rien à dire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

rien à voir, circulez


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

dire c'est comme faire il faut oser, allez circulez


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

circulez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 facile à dire! vaudrait mieux utiliser le téléphone


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

téléphone-moi ha ha appelle-moi ha ha ha


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

ha ha ha le téléphone en forme de marguerite est d'un plus bel effet et je l'ai offert à mon amie du travail, 
qui va bientôt faire un petit voyage en TGV


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

ha ha ha, mais c'est que j'en ai bougrement envie de l'appeller


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ha ha ha, mais c'est que j'en ai bougrement envie de l'appeller



grillé hé hé hé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

en TGV marguerite? j'aurais préféré un coquelicot


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

un coquelicot bien rouge comme celui qu'il lui offrit quand ils se rencontrèrent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

quand ils se rencontrèrent c'est un plan de Paris qu'il lui offrit


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

off rit donc va mais ils étaient très amoureux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

amoureux ? pas si vite ! mais ils le devinrent à St Germain


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

St Germain des près aux coquelicots


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

coquelicots: ce sont les fleurs des champs qu'elle préfère


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

préfère le TGV le Lemmy... va donc faire un ptit tour dans   ce sujet ci.. une question t'est posée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

à question posée, réponse donnée: ne suis plus vieux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

Y a pas une grève de la SNCF de prévue ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

je floode


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tu floodes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

il floode


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

elle floode


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

nous floodons


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

vous floodez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

Ils floodent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

elles floodent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

C'est bien çà les règles* du père Arico non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Flooder aussi vite qu'un TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_* n'empêche les règles d'Aricosec.... ca laisse songeur_ 

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité anormale


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Dis donc toi on copie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait t'as cliqué sur ma signature?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

*on flood pas Monsieur Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on cause, on chuchote, etc. na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
et le TGV est une moyen sympa de voyage pour blablater de la pluie et du beau temps


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

vieux comme un bon vin à la robe pourpre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

pourpre: la couleur des nuages qui décorent le ciel au couchant, au dessus de la route qui mène au TGV


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

TGV qui nous emmène le soir dans les bras de Morphée


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

morphée,morphée,c'est finn qui va morflé si il continue de raler


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

Rhâââ les floodeurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

raler comme un Finn qui n'a pas eu le temps de flooder


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

flooder ou prendre le TGV: j'ai choisi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> raler comme un Finn qui n'a pas eu le temps de flooder



Voilà pourquoi ce jeu est nul : on voit ceux qui ne font pas refresh sur leur naviguateur (enfin là quand même .. ca faisait 8 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Allez me dire que c'est pas du flood après ...


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> flooder ou prendre le TGV: j'ai choisi



Choisi ton camp, camarade.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

camarades de tous pays: unissez vous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

vous .... 


Ganiaaaggniiaia bbleueuueueue bou guililiii glalalglglooou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




splotch ou gazobeu !


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> camarades de tous pays: unissez vous


.
unissez vous et rentrer dans le lard du modo inquisiteur de flood populaire et néanmoins de haut de gamme.

hors champ : prooouuuuttttt


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

prooouuuuttttt  *le modo*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

p^rout : effectivementc'est du haut de gamme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

flute y a des fautes ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On s'en fout c'est du thread  _haut de gamme_




C'est le flood l'important


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

gamme: dorémifasollasido  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_soyez gentil avec les modos sinon y vont mettre le TGV à la casse_


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> vous ....
> 
> 
> Ganiaaaggniiaia bbleueuueueue bou guililiii glalalglglooou !
> ...



Et ben voilà.
Ca fait deux ou trois posts de notre modo à poil blanc que je ne comprends pas.
Y bafouille des trucs incompréhensibles.
On dirait qu'il veut nous dire des trucs, mais on ne comprends rien du tout.

Je crois qu'il a pété un plomb.
Le surmenage sans doute.

On pourrait p'tet demander à jp de quoi le calmer quelques temps.
Juste de quoi le tranquiliser.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

dorémifasollasido quel douce chanson à mes oreilles


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dorémifasollasido quel douce chanson à mes oreilles



Oreilles, cotes, pied, et jambon, tout est bon dans le cochon.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

rassure toi je vais très bien : je me met juste à votre niveau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

cochon qui s'en dédit


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> rassure toi je vais très bien : je me met juste à votre niveau



Tiens !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'avais pas fait gaffe que TGV dans l'autre sens c'est un peu l'état du bar en ce moment !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

pas pour tout le monde : certains ont mis la démultipliée ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein Pet de Rixe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu met quoi dans ton moteur ? de la nitro ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

en ce moment Finn est bizarre heu ces oreilles par exemple non mais t'as vu ces oreilles depuis qu'il floode en rafale et avec empressement parce qu'il a pas le temps ben yen a une qu'est moins droite que l'autre et qui se redresse moins vite


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas pour tout le monde : certains ont mis la démultipliée ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 c'est à qui qu'tu causes?


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

dedit que je ne paierai pas a la fille de joie apres etre parti precipitemment de son lit


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas pour tout le monde : certains ont mis la démultipliée ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rythme de croisière

J'peux faire pire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

lit: comme on le fait, on se couche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est à qui qu'tu causes?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> yen a une qu'est moins droite que l'autre et qui se redresse moins vite



Pourtant elle ne dit pas çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

>



v'là t'y pas que le pè!re Arcio est fini : le v'là a parler tout seul maintenant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

tout le monde ne met pas de la nitro dans le système de dégivrage


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lit: comme on le fait, on se couche



Couche toi là, Marie!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Marie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais qu'est-ce tu fous ici


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Marie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ici les Moulineaux (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 5 minutes d'arrêt.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

arrêtes ton char, y'a la falaise


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

fafa laise pas ton compagnon c'est pas bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

jamais je n'ai vu aussi beau paysage fleuri et ensoleillé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

ensoleillé comme chez moi en ce moment


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

moment de bonheur nous étions assis au soleil devant une boisson et nous regardions passer dans le ciel bleu quelques petits nuages blancs aux formes étranges


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

étrange comme la vie qui sait réserver de merveilleuses surprises à ceux qui ont la patience d'attendre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

attendre une belle journée pour aller se promener dans les bois et humer les senteurs de l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

hiver, saison aimée des uns et honnie par les autres...


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Décembre 2003)

autre pseudo le Vieux ? tu faisais une cible trop facile ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

facile? ce n'est pas dans le "facile" qu'on s'amuse le plus


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2003)

Plus de nouvelles de Vieux Râleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Râleur? il te salue bien


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2003)

Salue bien VR de ma part !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

part de tarte aux pommes avec de la canelle, la plus grande possible, siouplait


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> part de tarte aux pommes avec de la canelle, la plus grande possible, siouplait



Siou plait à visage pâle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

pâle comme une poupée de porcelaine


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> facile comme de tomber dans la paranoïa



T'as raté une page tibomong4


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

vi


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> pâle comme une poupée de porcelaine



porcelaine et argenterie. Cette année on met les petits plats dans les grands.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

grand vent arrêté par petite pluie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Couche toi là, Marie!



SUr un autre ton je te prie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as raté une page tibomong4



pas qu'une page


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas qu'une page


 jai fait un truc qui t'a mis en colère récemment Finn, tu m'en veux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> jai fait un truc qui t'a mis en colère récemment Finn, tu m'en veux



une histoire de modo black finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_mais non t'inquiètes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grand vent arrêté par petite pluie


 pluie douce qui ruisselle le long des vitres


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une histoire de modo black finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ok


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

vitres embuées par le givre scintillant d'un matin d'hiver glacial


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vitres embuées par le givre scintillant d'un matin d'hiver glacial


 glacial comme sa petite menotte à force d'essayer d'attraper les premiers flocons scintillants tombant doucement dans les dernières lueurs du soleil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

soleil, comme le jour où je t'ai rencontrée


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> SUr un autre ton je te prie



Tu ... .... Tu .. tu t'appelles Marie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu nous aurais caché des trucs ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu ... .... Tu .. tu t'appelles Marie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071616000Finn_Atlas">


*Pet Irix ne comprend pas ce qu'on lui dit*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />C'est çà d'avoir prété on neurone à SMG : le con s'est barré avec sur l'autoroute de l'information
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />encore un wagon qui se décroche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />fallait pas l'inviter .. non fallait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Allez zou, dans le wagon marchandise ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

je m'insurge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce sondage est orienté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...à moins que le wagon de marchandises soit pour le Finn


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071616624PetIrix">


*Finn ne comprend rien à ce qu'on lui répond*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Comme d'hab
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

sondage sofres=sondage Finn= sondage PetIrix= sondage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que de la magouille cf: les Inconnus " les magouilles on en a plein les f.....es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, sur ce un peu de douceur dans un monde de brute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> soleil, comme le jour où je t'ai rencontrée




rencontrée sur une plage elle lui laissa un souvenir plein de douceur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

douceur d'un regard, chaleur d'une caresse, déchirure d'un départ...


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Départ vers l'infini et au-delà !


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> sondage sofres=sondage Finn= sondage PetIrix= sondage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Douceur de sa peau frémissante sous la carresse.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2003)

Car est-ce bien raisonnable, grand fou ?


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Car est-ce bien raisonnable, grand fou ?








Fou toi pas d'ma gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

gueule de raie


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gueule de raie



Raie de lumière zébées par les lamelles des stores.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

store apple fermé pour cause de rupture de stock


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

stock de musique pour l'écouter à 'donf


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

don fait à Noël pour ceux qui en ont besoin


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

besoin de calme


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

calme, c'est trop calme sans toi


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Calme ta joie ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Calme ta joie ...



grillée


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> calme, c'est trop calme sans toi



Toi , toi et toi vous passez par derrière.
Toi tu surveilles le flanc est.
Le radio, avec moi, et nom de dieu, magnez vous le train de me poser ces putains de mines !!


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Mine de rien, ça avance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

avances un peu, tu traînes


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mine de rien, ça avance !!!



[ J'aime mieux cette guirlande ... ]


avance ... encore ...
Non! recule, encore, encore ... encore
Oui, oui, oui !!
STOP !
Voilà parfait !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

parfait? mais t'es complètement de travers


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> parfait? mais t'es complètement de travers



Travers de porc, sauce forestière.
Accompagnés d'un délicat fondant aux pommes de terre.
Le vin est il à votre convenance ?


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> [ J'aime mieux cette guirlande ... ]



_Moi aussi..._


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Le vin est-il à votre convenance ? Ni Filant, ni bouchonné ?  Et la température ? Assez aéré ?
Le verre ! Ah le verre ! Je l'avais oublié !!!


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2003)

convenance,c'est derriere le petit bois


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

oublié tout est oublié tout peut s'oublier qui s'en va déjà


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

bois où il fait si bon se promener au bord du ruisseau où chantent les grenouilles et volent les libellules...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

libellules bleues virevoltant au grès de la brise lègère du printemps


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Le petit bois sur le papier froissé. Il en faut pas mal.
Par dessus d'autre petit bois mais un peu plus gros, celui qui fera les premières braises.
Il faut que ce soit serré pour que les brindilles s'enflamment bien mais pas trop pour que le manque d'oxygène n'étouffe pas le feu.
Allumer (allumettes ou briquet) !

Quand le petit bois a bien pris, il faut rajouter les premières petites buches.

Si le bois n'est pas trop humide, vous aurez bientôt une belle flambée dans la cheminée !!!


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

au printemps bien sur, y a pas besoin de feu dans la cheminée !!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si le bois n'est pas trop humide, vous aurez bientôt une belle flambée dans la cheminée !!!



Cheminée crépitante, chandelles pour unique éclairage.
Un fond sonore à peine perceptible, et le désir qui prend toute la place.


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

le désir qui prend toute la place... Aux orties les factures, les voisins et surtout le chien du voisin !


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2003)

place saint anne,tiens la revoila
.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

te revoilà me revoilà trois petits tours et puis s'en va


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

s'en va, seul par un long couloir qui le mène au quai...


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2003)

quai de la rapée,c'est la que je l'ai rencontré


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

bonjour à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rencontré après avoir passé plusieurs heures à voyager


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

voyager c'est aller au devant des rencontres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_bonjour à toi_


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

rencontres faites au hasard de la vie


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut tibomong4
Pour l'effet chasseur, j'aurais plutot mis le chat en avatar, et ton pigeon en signature.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

ça ne plaisait pas, ça réveillait l'intinct des chasseurs MacG alors plus de colombe tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2003)

Pis &amp; Love


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

Love me tender


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

tender you're so sweet


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

sweet heart


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sweet heart



heart !! Pouvez pas causer français, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

non, môssieu PetIrix, vous n'êtes qu'un être insensible...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

hein ! sans cible ! mais il m'apprendra jamais à viser comme il faut dèjà qu'il ne sait pas de quel côté il faut tenir la carabine


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

autre version:
un sang si bleu que PetIrix le bien nommé ne parle que le français et rien ne lui sied mieux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

mieux vaut tenir que courir


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

courir après la connaissance qu'est-ce que qu'il faut comme souffle


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

souffle sur tes bougies que l'on m'a dit a midi


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

a midi, Lemmy a sacrément rajeuni !!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> autre version:
> un sang si bleu que PetIrix le bien nommé ne parle que le français et rien ne lui sied mieux



 [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pfuu. !!
Ca c'est du décortiqué comme j'adore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ]



... midi, heure préférée du démon qui m'habite.


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> a midi, Lemmy a sacrément rajeuni !!!



Oups pardon Lumai.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

[ Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] 


hum! Abby te vois-tu dans l'onde claire où te guette depuis peu le démon  rajeuni       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lumai)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

démon rajeuni, je me garderai bien de le prétendre... du moins démon!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> démon rajeuni, je me garderai bien de le prétendre... du moins démon!



démon plus jeune âge, je ne pouvais m'empécher de vieillir.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

vieillir n'est pas partir, vieillir c'est murir


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vieillir n'est pas partir, vieillir c'est murir



Murir, ah, l'age mur. C'est, comme disait Desproges, par définition ce qui précède l'age pourri.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

pourri, le sachet d'haricots verts ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas le nôtre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que tu as acheté chez Coop! C'est souvent la même chose: il faudrait pouvoir les vérifier un à un avant d'acheter!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

acheter un bouquet de roses c'est ce qu'il fit et il lui offrit pour lui souhaiter une bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Nuit d'ivresse, nuit de folies


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> acheter un bouquet de roses c'est ce qu'il fit et il lui offrit pour lui souhaiter une bonne nuit



nuit, jour, nuit, jour, nuit ... okaaaayyyyyy !!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> nuit, jour, nuit, jour, nuit ... okaaaayyyyyy !!



Ton phare est grillé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nuit d'ivresse, nuit de folies



folies bergères


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

bergères, et ron, et ron, petit patapon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

pâte à poncer! mais c'est dégueu*****


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pâte à poncer! mais c'est dégueu*****



dégueu Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mais quel est ce langage châtié


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dégueu Euh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



châtiez vos femmes tous les matins: si vous ne savez pas pourquoi, elles, elles le savent


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> châtiez vos femmes tous les matins: si vous ne savez pas pourquoi, elles, elles le savent



savez-vous planter les choux


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

c'est un copain à Karl enfin bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




savent que ceux qui les battent méritent souvent bien plus de coups qu'elles-mêmes


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un copain à Karl enfin bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MORT AUX CONS


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

même toi, tu ne me reconnais plus!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> même toi, tu ne me reconnais plus!



Tu connais tibo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tibo à dire n'importe quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Merci Global


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Global



globalement, ça vaut pas tripette


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

Tripette, tripette, piplette l'est Lemmymy !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

l'est mimi le p'ti avec sa mèche en tourniquet


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> globalement, ça vaut pas tripette



Triplettes de Belleville


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Tripette, tripette, piplette l'est Lemmymy !



Lemmy UltraFlood Powwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmymy c'est le lien qu'il vouq faut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

_z'êtes tous grillés par TibomonG4 !!! 
allez hop !  on recommance !! _


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lemmymy c'est le lien qu'il vouq faut



Fo dré pô dékoné non plu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _z'êtes tous grillés par TibomonG4 !!!
> allez hop !  on recommance !! _


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _z'êtes tous grillés par TibomonG4 !!!
> allez hop !  on recommance !! _



Tu disais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> l'est mimi le p'ti avec sa mèche en tourniquet



Qué qui dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

tour? ni quai! ni brume! que Global et sa plume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

plume au vent coquin


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plume au vent coquin



Qu'un à la fois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

foi de lemimi, c'est le souk


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> foi de lemimi, c'est le souk



Ouk'il est ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

foi de moi il ne sera pas dit que cela finira comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

il est dans l'attente ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est dans l'attente ...



Attent pas trop, je sent que ca grossi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

grossi , si gros qu'il ne rentre plus dans sa baignoire


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

baignoire, douche, rien de tel pour se délasser


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

se délasser en lisant des oeuvres nouvellement écrites...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

la tante quelle tante


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> se délasser en lisant des oeuvres nouvellement écrites...



Hé critiques pas mon livre


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> la tante quelle tante



Oulà
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es à la ramasse totale ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

livre  ton oeuvre si durement composée


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Composée, telle la couronne qui ne la quittera plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

écrite pas Global avec sa plume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

plus haut je brandirai mon petit drapeau


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

drapeau orange avec des petits pois


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus haut je brandirai mon petit drapeau














Drapeau, oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon beau drapo, que tu te dresses haut


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> écrite pas Global avec sa plume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

les petits pois sont rouges qu'aiment regarder les chats


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

hihi c'est toi cette fois


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> drapeau orange avec des petits pois



En retard je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les petits pois sont rouges qu'aiment regarder les chats


 chats qui courent toujours toujours


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> chat qui courent toujours toujours


toujours à raconter n'importe quoi, ce Lemimi! ferait mieux d'aller au lit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

lit qui me tend les bras , bonne nuit cette fois c'est vraiment fini pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

pour aujourd'hui c'est fini pour moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'rai attendre dans mon lit


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

lit aussi je te rejoint, bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> lit aussi je te rejoint, bonne nuit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


nuit qui fut courte et il faut déjà se lever mais c'est une belle journée qui commence


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

salutàtoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




commence hé par te laver les dents


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l'est dans l'étagère le nouveau tube de dentifrice


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Dentrifrice, produit salvateur du petit matin...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dentrifrice, produit salvateur du petit matin...



matin...  câlin


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

câlin doux et sucré dans ses bras pleins de tendresse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

tendresse d'un petit pain tout frais


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Ahhh la tendresse de cette brioche qui va vite aller se faire dorer pour accompagner le thé...


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Thé et fruits frais, c'est parfait pourle petit déjeuner !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

frais et moelleux avec un bon verre de jus d'orange acide et sucré  

bonjour Lumai


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

jus d'orange acide et sucré, complété d'e confitures de pruneaux ou d'abricots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_miam_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

abricot ou orange mais pas amère peu sucrée recouvrant du beurre frais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

du beurre frais, c'est si bon avec des pommes de terre en robe des champs


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Champs de coquelicots, hornant ton avatar, adieu...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

adieu...  non pas! ils restent chers à mon coeur


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Chers à mon coeur sont ces proches que dans une semaine j'espère tous retrouver !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

retrouver celle qui est chère à mon coeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

coeur d'artichaut qui pour avoir trop de coeur en perd ses feuilles et s'étiole


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

c'est tiole,avec sa drole de fiole,sa patte folle qu'a pas de bol


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

bol de bouillon de poule pas très chaud avec des yeux de graisse dessus (beurk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

La graisse dessus, pour l'enlever, il suffit de faire refroidir le tout sur le bord de la fenêtre  _(enfin quand il fait ce temps là...)_.
Pis surtout, faut mettre plein de poivre et de vermicelle !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> La graisse dessus, pour l'enlever, il suffit de faire refroidir le tout sur le bord de la fenêtre  _(enfin quand il fait ce temps là...)_.
> Pis surtout, faut mettre plein de poivre et de vermicelle !!!!



vert missel, pour la messe de minuit, accompagné du rouge sang du christ pour se tenir chaud.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

chaud devant


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

excellent PetIrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 devant l'autel à genoux elle lisait pieusement son missel vert pendant qu'un rayon de soleil traversait les vitraux colorés  de la rosace du coeur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

coeur à corps


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

joli Lemmy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 corps de rockeur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

rockeur un jour, rockeur toujours


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> excellent PetIrix



Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





toujours regarder la poutre que l'on a dans son oeil avant de regarder la paille dans celui du voisin!


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Voisin de la paille est le roseau


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Voisin de la paille est le roseau



rose au pot découvert Le est.découvrir A vous bon de le sens phrase de la.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

roseau qui plie, mais ne rompt pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> rose au pot découvert Le est.découvrir A vous bon de le sens phrase de la.


 phrase aux mots mélangés très mauvais à digérer après le déjeuner


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> roseau qui plie, mais ne rompt pas



pas fait ta mise à jour? tes ventilos vont gueuler!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

gueuler, gueuler, tu sais faire que ça


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gueuler, gueuler, tu sais faire que ça



ça pourrait être pire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

pear to pear  il a essayé ça aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

aussi tôt dit, aussitot fait


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2003)

Aussitôt fait, il partit en courant.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Décembre 2003)

Courant à en perdre la tête ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

tête de linotte qui pense à rien mais rit beaucoup


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tête de linotte qui pense à rien mais rit beaucoup



beaucoup plus que ce que l'on ne croit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

croit qu'il est triste avec son air de chien battu mais c'est en pince-sans-rire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

rire? et pourquoi en rire? c'est plutot triste à pleurer!


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2003)

Pleurer lave les blessures


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

blessures anciennes, douleurs oubliées, joie de vivre retrouvée


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pleurer lave les blessures


beuh l'est sûrement parti du boulot alors il ne nous répondra plus à moins que


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> beuh l'est sûrement parti du boulot alors il ne nous répondra plus à moins que











retrouvée , la vaillance, qui fit de moi jadis
L'apollon de ces dames, longtemps tant adoré
Dans la luxure alors, je plongeais dans le vice
C'était la belle époque, avant de me marier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> retrouvée , la vaillance, qui fit de moi jadis
> L'apollon de ces dames, longtemps tant adoré
> Dans la luxure alors, je plongeais dans le vice
> C'était la belle époque, avant de me marier.


Marié Mesdames le beau PetIrix est marié qu'on se le dise! oyé! oyé! 
Voilà bien des coeurs qui dès lors pourraient être brisés, si le Sieur ne nous précisait, qu'il regrettait le temps jadis où damoiseau il frayait parmi les innombrables dulcinées toutes prêtes à chavirer. 
Ainsi Mesdames le volcan ne demande semble t'il qu'à être réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> avant de me marier.



maintenant, ce serait de gérer à deux des problèmes qu'on n'avait pas seul?

_Guitry_?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, ce serait de gérer à deux des problèmes qu'on n'avait pas seul?
> 
> _Guitry_?



Je ne sais pas. Mais Gustave Parking l'a repris à son compte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

compte sur moi pour te remercier de me l'avoir dit parce que je ne le savais pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> compte sur moi pour te remercier de me l'avoir dit parce que je ne le savais pas



je ne le savais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est trop facile cette fuite pour ne pas se sentir responsable!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

responsable de sa propre ignorance malheureusement qui ne l'est pas et puis le temps qui passe et la nuit qui arrive déjà pour nous faire oublier que nous ne savons rien ... à demain


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

demain je devrai quitter mon lit douillet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vous quitter pour trois jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais donc me dépêcher de filer sous ma couette


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2003)

Sous ma couette, j'étais si bien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

bien avec nous mais nous attendrons patiemment que tu reviennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Bonne journée à tous _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

A tous et à toi, bonne journée


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

journée chargée aujourd'hui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

aujourd'hui elle va l'être pour moi aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Décembre 2003)

non merci je ne bois pas au travail


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

Sobre Finn ne boit que du lait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusque-là rien que de très normal me direz vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   mais en étudiant mieux la bête on remarque que forcement avec toutes les piqûres qu'on lui fait il n'a plus besoin de boire il est proche de l'overdose


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

L'eau vers Dozulé (Normandie) est d'une limpidité exceptionnelle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'eau vers Dozulé (Normandie) est d'une limpidité exceptionnelle.








exception! Neill est avant tout une petite fille qui aime bien rêver et s'amuser à courir dans l'eau claire des rivières de Normandie par les beaux jours d'été


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Les beaux jours d'été commencent à se faire désirer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

daisy rayonnante se faire griller au soleil de Mars les doigts de pieds en éventail tout en entendant le clapoti des vagues


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

Dave aggrave son image à vouloir faire de mauvaises émissions


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mission impossible de vendre du fromage quand on est chanteur à moins d'être un chanteur hollandais 


[monologue+private mode]  _t'es fan de Dave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remarque pourquoi pas il a fait quelques chansons très populaires mais c'est bizarre j'aurais jamais cru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non remarque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as marqué aggraver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_  [/monologue+private mode]


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2003)

ho landais ,il l'etait cet homme courrant sur des echasses


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

hé chasse pas les chats surtout s'ils sont noirs et plus gros que la moyenne de leurs congénères car se sont les animaux de compagnie préférés des macusers et des macGéistes


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> [monologue+private mode]  _t'es fan de Dave ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Euh ... Du tout. Tu trouves que j'ai   l'air d'ammer   les blondes fripées?











Euh .. La calvitie me guette à force de faire du "tiré par les cheveux".


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Du tout. Tu trouves que j'ai   l'air d'ammer   les blondes fripées?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Free paie (ou paye tu choisis c'est free) ses abonnés pour qu'ils surfent sur le net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 incroyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 d'un côté , c'est normal c'est free faut bien que quelqu'un paie (ou paye tu choisis c'est free)


----------



## PetIrix (19 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Free paie (ou paye tu choisis c'est free) ses abonnés pour qu'ils surfent sur le net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free, j'aime pas trop. Un peu le gout de graillon.
Préfère juste rissolé à la poele.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

po elle je te dit que c'est quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## PetIrix (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> po elle je te dit que c'est quelqu'un d'autre



d'autruche ou de boeuf, le steak est toujours aussi savoureux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

Ça vous revigore de manger de bonnes choses bien cuisinées


----------



## McBuffy (20 Décembre 2003)

ciné, resto, karaoké... encore une sacrée soirée


----------



## PetIrix (20 Décembre 2003)

Sacre et soie, rêve de Napoléon, furent finalement son quotidien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

soit raisonnable tu ne vas quand même pas manger tous les gâteaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Sacre et soie, rêve de Napoléon, furent finalement son quotidien.








quotidiennement PetIrix rêve de bas de soie ou de bas nylon et finalement il passe de sacrées soirées cela va de soit


----------



## aricosec (20 Décembre 2003)

soit pas trop radin avec ton gosse a noel


----------



## PetIrix (20 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> soit pas trop radin avec ton gosse a noel



Tongue Os Anneau Eldorado. Vous ne voyez pas le point commun ?
...
...
Vraiment pas ??? ... 
Cherchez pas, y'en a pas.


----------



## aricosec (20 Décembre 2003)

commun,c'est un lieu que je connais bien


----------



## McBuffy (20 Décembre 2003)

bien tard en France, bien tôt en Australie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

Australie pays que j'aimerais bien visiter, caresser les koalas etc..

_Bonjour à tous et bon week-end_


----------



## McBuffy (20 Décembre 2003)

Ahhh la joie de découvrir des terres inconnues

_bon week-end_


----------



## inconnu(e) (21 Décembre 2003)

Terres inconnues tout comme moi où je le suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_BonWek et bonne nuit !_


----------



## Pym (21 Décembre 2003)

Suie dans l'atre de la cheminee, pomme de terre dans la cendre, marmite mitonnant des heures au bord du feu, mon fidèle Hermès endormi devant le foyer...où es-tu, enfance chérie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

chérie tu n'as pas vu le marsupilami il avait l'air tout nostalgique devant la cheminée hier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bonne journée_


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

Hier était un autre jour, aujourd'hui c'est Gromanche


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hier était un autre jour, aujourd'hui c'est Gromanche


 gros manche,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grosse trique,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grosse rouste aïe aïe aïe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ je vous vois venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il pouvait aussi y avoir une autre version mais j'ai pas osé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Pym (21 Décembre 2003)

Aïoli, cabillaud, petites pommes de terre vapeur... mmmm... Tel un Golum l'apetit point (du verbe poindre)


----------



## aricosec (21 Décembre 2003)

point de noel sans buche


----------



## Pym (21 Décembre 2003)

Buche de la ! (fameuse chanson de MC Solar)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2003)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Buche de la ! (fameuse chanson de MC Solar)



de quel album s'agit-il déjà ?  le dernier est génial,les paroles sont toujours aussi, touchantes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

là il n'y a qu'à demander à google il va te répondre


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2003)

répondre à un policier, bien mauvaise idée!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

hi dès qu't'es descendu d'la voiture tu t'es pris un pv ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

_B'soir tous ! 
L'est beau le nouveau train d'Aricosec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et de ma cafetière j'vois qu' il fonce comme une locomotive !_





PV invalides Type : Rumeur Statut : Analyse en cours En circulation depuis : Décembre 2002 RUMEUR - Un cadeau de Noël


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

un cadeau de Noël  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une prune


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> un cadeau de Noël
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une prune, ça finit bien un repas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Une prune, ça finit bien un repas.


repassera par ici repassera par là, trois petits tours et puis voilà


_Bonjour à tous bonne semaine_


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2003)

voila l'histoire de ce qui se passa,entre nono et nana


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

nana un jour qu'elle se promenait les bras pleins des cadeaux de Noël fit la connaissance de Nono d'une façon très spéciale


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Haine, anarchie et règlement de compte se démocratisent.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

la lobotomie aussi


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> la lobotomie aussi



aussi bête qu'il en a l'air ...

Avis à la population.
Ceci n'est pas du trollage.
Ceci est de l'humour.
Finn ne trolle pas. Finn fait un trait d'esprit.






Allez forcez vous un peu, félicitez le d'avoir employé trois mots.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

tu cherches quoi là ? 

 <ul type="square"> 
[*]la merde ?  
[*]le ban  
[*]te ridiculiser comme d'hab devant tout le monde  [/list]


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

t'énerve pas Finnou ou Finnhoux ( le "houx" donne un petit côté affectueux bien que nous n'ayons aucune intimité il n'implique aucun manque de respect t'es modo quand même et en plus ça fait noël )  t'énerve pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'en ai marre de ne pas arriver à dire ce que je veux dire du premier coup_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> t'énerve pas Finnou t'énerve pas



pas énervé je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas énervé.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu cherches quoi là ?



la merde ?  T'en réclame, je t'en apporte.

le ban . T'en a déjà mis dehors, et t'as vu comment ils sont revenus ...

te ridiculiser comme d'hab devant tout le monde. Tu l'es déjà suffisamment en venant toi même polluer les threads qui ne t'intéressent pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

je remonte dans le train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





la lobotomie aussi se pratique mais de moins en moins au moment des fêtes


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

_bon il n'y a que moi dans le train et c'est Finn qui conduit  HELP HELP _


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

_ça fait deux heures que le train est arrêté au milieu du thread on va peut être repartir maintenant NON!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

_ça y est Finn t'as fait la pause café tu remets en route et puis si tu n'avais pas fait peur aux autres voyageurs la solitude ne m'assaillerai pas maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _ça y est Finn t'as fait la pause café tu remets en route et puis si tu n'avais pas fait peur aux autres voyageurs la solitude ne m'assaillerai pas maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maintenant on peut y aller jusqu'au prochain obstacle sur la voie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

Non, d'un p'tit bonhomme de mille sabord !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui c'est qui laisse traîner sa dinde dans le frigo depuis la semaine dernière ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'odeur envahie tout le bureau... et j'suis à côté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_coucou  ! !  
et bonne journ' 
@+ _


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant on peut y aller jusqu'au prochain obstacle sur la voie.


 voie serpentant au milieu des plats du jour et des crèmes glacées, je vais manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_bonjour Fredoupsy_


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

véhément généralement, impétueux quelques fois.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> véhément généralement, impétueux quelques fois.



ça va avec quoi cette phrase ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'crois que j'ai'pas'tout'compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_bonne appétit les titis !!!_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ça va avec quoi cette phrase ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon appétit, (et bonjour) Fredoupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on en est uù


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> la merde ?  T'en réclame, je t'en apporte.



Ah et t'as vu çà où que j'en réclame ? Arrete tes conneries et de faire style en reprennant chacun de mes mots, qui plus est très mal.



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> le ban . T'en a déjà mis dehors, et t'as vu comment ils sont revenus ...



Tu veux ma place ? Vas y te gene pas : tu verras comme c'est plaisant de recevoir des mps de mecs aigris comme toi qui vienne te cracher leur venin à la gueule. Quand aux personnes "revenues" celà ne te concerne pas... et puis si t'arretais de souffler sur les braises avec ces personnes.



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> te ridiculiser comme d'hab devant tout le monde. Tu l'es déjà suffisamment en venant toi même polluer les threads qui ne t'intéressent pas.



C'est le troll qui se fout de sa propre pollution là ... C'est qui le petit con qui vient cracher sa bile dans le sujet "les restes du monde" hein ? C'est qui ? Mais comme une fois je t'ai fait une remarque qui ne t'as pas plu mais qui n'avait rien de médisant, reconnais le, tu te sens plus pisser, aigri contre le vilain finnatlas qu'en a vu d'autres et qui s'en remettra.

_Réponse avec beaucoup de retard, j'étais occupé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (mieux à faire que se taper un boulet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Décembre 2003)

uù  y'a kelkun ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> uù  y'a kelkun ?


kelkun pour te répondre? moi toujours


----------



## PetIrix (23 Décembre 2003)

propos insultants et hors de propos...


----------



## PetIrix (23 Décembre 2003)

Et là par contre ça ne te dérange pas de venir baver dans le thread de quelqu'un d'autre ?!?
Ben voyons.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2003)

*je dirais meme plus * 











.




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2003)

le TGV bloqué par une panne de courant qui ne passait pas,vient de redemarrer a toute pompe


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2003)

pompez qu'ils disaient et maintenant mon nez est bouché


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pompez qu'ils disaient et maintenant mon nez est bouché



mon nez est bouché et ce n'est pas une raison pour y mettre les doigts


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mon nez est bouché et ce n'est pas une raison pour y mettre les doigts


doit aller te moucher maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> doit aller te moucher maintenant



maintenant, j'ai un cassoulet au four que je mangerai avec un filet de vinaigre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, j'ai un cassoulet au four que je mangerai avec un filet de vinaigre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miam miam miam ce me donne encore faim


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Miam miam miam ce me donne encore faim



faim encore pour un gratin dauphinois


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faim encore pour un gratin dauphinois



Dauphinois mais pas plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après j'arrive pas à perdre du poid


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dauphinois mais pas plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poids du sommeil sur mes yeux fatigués



_bonne nuit_


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Décembre 2003)

Fatigué le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Te couches pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fatigué le matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas touche


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

touche pas à Global c'est sacré


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> touche pas à Global c'est sacré



sacré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme pour la politique: pas de religion ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sacré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ici nous ne sommes que des mécréants il n'y qu'un panthèon celui des modos et Finn est l'Hermès local


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ici nous ne sommes que des mécréants il n'y qu'un panthèon celui des modos et Finn est l'Hermès local




Finn est l'Hermès local: il aurait donc "viré" dandy


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2003)

dandy comme alem courrant aprés une fille nue et vierge sur une plage de galets


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dandy comme alem courrant aprés une fille nue et vierge sur une plage de galets



galets roulés par la mer sur une plage de Bretagne...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

Bretagne magnifique mais où il fait un peu frais (c'est un euphèmisme) même en été


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bretagne magnifique mais où il fait un peu frais (c'est un euphèmisme) même en été



en été c'est la saison où tout peut arriver...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

ha rivée devant la fenêtre elle attendait son retour, il était parti pendant trois longs jours


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ha rivée devant la fenêtre elle attendait son retour, il était parti pendant trois longs jours



trois longs jours qui précedent des semaines et, peut-être des mois..


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

des moissons de posts récoltera pendant ce temps là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> des moissons de posts récoltera pendant ce temps là



ce temps là était le temps des cerises


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

le temps des cerises, elle l'a chantait cette chanson et j'adorais l'écouter cette chanson que ma grand-maman Rose aimait tant...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> le temps des cerises, elle l'a chantait cette chanson et j'adorais l'écouter cette chanson que ma grand-maman Rose aimait tant...



aimait tant venir la voir par dela les montagnes, pour la serrer enfin dans ses bras...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aimait tant venir la voir par dela les montagnes, pour la serrer enfin dans ses bras...


 ses bras si robustes qui l'enserrent pourtant si doucement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ses bras si robustes qui la l'enserrent pourtant si doucement



doucement elle sait faire sa voix si douce...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> doucement elle sait faire sa voix si douce...



douce sensualité de leurs corps enlacés par cette calme nuit d'un hiver glacé alors que l'air est si clair à respirer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> douce sensualité de leurs corps enlacés par cette calme nuit d'un hiver glacé alors que l'air est si clair à respirer



respirer son haleine quand elle m'embrasse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> respirer son haleine quand elle m'embrasse...



m'embrasse longuement tout en caressant du bout des doigts ma joue rougie par la chaleur de notre étreinte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> m'embrasse longuement tout en caressant du bout des doigts ma joue rougie par la chaleur de notre étreinte



notre étreinte: à quand la prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> notre étreinte: à quand la prochaine



la prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ose à peine m'immiscer dans votre conversation les jeunes, z'êtes si mignons... j'vais vous laisser entre vous...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre vous... quelle horreur


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> entre vous... quelle horreur



horreur quand elle va devoir partir en le laissant derrière elle mais ce jour là n'est pas encore venu et puis si cela arrivait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> horreur quand elle va devoir partir en le laissant derrière elle mais ce jour là n'est pas encore venu et puis si cela arrivait



si cela arrivait, ce ne serait que pour préparer son retour...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si cela arrivait, ce ne serait que pour préparer son retour...



retour solitaire et ho combien joyeux mais sans sa compagne Fredoupsy qui croyant déranger s'en était allée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> retour solitaire et ho combien joyeux mais sans sa compagne Fredoupsy qui croyant déranger s'en était allée



Fredoupsy qui croyant déranger s'en était allée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 alors que nous étions sous son charme...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Fredoupsy qui croyant déranger s'en était allée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son charme, son charme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est la p'tite fille bleu aux luciolles qui vous charmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ps1: arrêtez voir... vous allez me faire rougir hi hi hi_ 
_ps2: j'ai posté les z'images, c'est pourquoi je m'en suis allée.. 
à vous maintenant, vous z'avez du boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> son charme, son charme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la p'tite fille bleue aux lucioles qui vous charme, dont je jurerais que le charme n'est qu'un pâle reflet du votre


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la p'tite fille bleue aux lucioles qui vous charme, dont je jurerais que le charme n'est qu'un pâle reflet du votre



votre charme? "comment donc qu'est-ce à dire vous pratiquez le libertinage?" " comment cela est-il possible!"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

est-il possible d'aller sur la lune qui se trouve au-dessus de notre tête ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> est-il possible d'aller sur la lune qui se trouve au-dessus de notre tête ?



au-dessus de notre tête vient la nuit qui nous apporte un peu d'oubli


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au-dessus de notre tête vient la nuit qui nous apporte un peu d'oubli



peu doux blizzard qui souffle ce matin mais nous bien au chaud nous sommes installé dans le moelleux canapé et regardons l'âtre rougoyant en ne nous rappelant des années et des jours passés de notre vie le meilleur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Joyeux Noël à tous _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> peu doux blizzard qui souffle ce matin mais nous bien au chaud nous sommes installé dans le moelleux canapé et regardons l'âtre rougoyant en ne nous rappelant des années et des jours passés de notre vie le meilleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le meilleur est en devenir, il se fait désirer mais ce n'est que pour plus de bonheur...

_joyeux noël à toi TibomonG4_


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

Bonheur d'acheter des cadeaux qui ne servent à rien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur d'acheter des cadeaux qui ne servent à rien



rien  ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

Point final d'une belle aventure ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Point final d'une belle aventure ...



aventure dans sa tête...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

tête bien oui, tête bien non ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> tête bien oui, tête bien non ...



non, rien de rien...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

Rien à faire ou plutôt fier de ne rien faire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Rien à faire ou plutôt fier de ne rien faire !



faire autant que se peut...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

peut-être qu'un jour tu découvriras la vérité ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> peut-être qu'un jour tu découvriras la vérité ...



la vérité, si je pouvais la connaître maintenant...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

Maintenant que tu es prêt à l'entendre : le bonhomme rouge avec une barbe blanche n'existe pas  ... !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu es prêt à l'entendre : le bonhomme rouge avec une barbe blanche n'existe pas  ... !



le bonhomme rouge avec une barbe blanche n'existe pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 non, c'est trop horrible, je ne peux y croire


----------



## semac (25 Décembre 2003)

bah tout le monde le sait que le grand stroumph n'est qu'un dessin animé ooooh l'otes hey !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah tout le monde le sait que le grand stroumph n'est qu'un dessin animé ooooh l'otes hey !


 l'hôtesse yé pas dans l'avion on te dit


----------



## aricosec (25 Décembre 2003)

dit moi, si tu veut bien me preter mille balles


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2003)

milles balles? oui mais suisses ca te va?


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> milles balles? oui mais suisses ca te va?



vaseline ? des la vaseline suisses ! mais ça v pas chez toi


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2003)

toi tu écris comme un modo bièrreux


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

bièrreux ? il faut demander a un croque mort si ce termes existe


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> bièrreux ? il faut demander a un croque mort si ce termes existe



existe!? s'il existe!? mais bien sûr même qu'il boit de la bière


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

bière? ce fut  mon cadeau de noël cette année


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2003)

cette année était pour moi et mon papounet, un Noël pas comme les autres. 
Un Noël rempli de partage d'amitié, de joie, d'échange de souvenirs des uns et des autres,
entre amis et famille qui nous accueilli chaleureusement.
Merci pour votre repas dont nous avons eu le bonheur de participer à la préparation avant de se régaler.
Merci à vous pour votre simplicité et votre joie au partage de ce dont vous aimez, la vie... votre vie,
ainsi qu'à vos présents que vous porter en vous et dont vous avez su nous donner et partager avec tant de plaisir. 
Merci pour cette merveilleuse soirée qui restera inoubiable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> cette année était pour moi et mon papounet, un Noël pas comme les autres.
> Un Noël rempli de partage d'amitié, de joie, d'échange de souvenirs des uns et des autres,
> entre amis et famille qui nous accueilli chaleureusement.
> Merci pour votre repas dont nous avons eu le bonheur de participer à la préparation avant de se régaler.
> ...


inoubliable le mien solitaire que Mars


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> inoubliable le mien solitaire que Mars








 dsl


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> dsl


il ne faut pas


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

pas non il ne faut, mon premier noel solitaire et je me suis bien moins ennuyé cette année


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas



"il ne faut pas faire bouillir la crème anglaise" me disait ma soeur: évidemment, dès mon arrivée chez elle, j'avais été réquisitionné pour aider en cuisine!
c'était pour la charlottee au chocolat du dessert.
réveillon en famille, mon autre soeur étant venue d'allemagne. trop de nourriture, mais la joie de se retrouver tous ensemble et de de faire de petits cadeaux. 
occasion également de penser aux absents dont nous aurions aussi souhaité la présence...


----------



## aricosec (26 Décembre 2003)

presence,presence ,là est la question


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> presence,presence ,là est la question



question pour savoir s'il existe vraiment une possibilité d'être tel que les autres nous voient


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2003)

'Voient plus rien, z'ont encore trop bu


----------



## tomtom (27 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'Voient plus rien, z'ont encore trop bu



Trop bu, trop mangé, le résultat ne se fit pas attendre: tout le trop et même le reste fila avec l'eau des chiottes


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2003)

chiot teckel à poils courts


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> chiot teckel à poils courts



court, c'est un peu court jeune homme


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2003)

jeune homme, laissez votre place à la vieille dame !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> jeune homme, laissez votre place à la vieille dame !



la vieille dame qui adorait préparer des confitures délicieuses... miam


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2003)

Miam dit le loup en dévorant la cervelle du petit chaperon rouge, qui décidément la ramenait trop depuis des années...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Miam dit le loup en dévorant la cervelle du petit chaperon rouge, qui décidément la ramenait trop depuis des années...



années: les plus belles sont à venir


----------



## aricosec (27 Décembre 2003)

venir,oui ont les voient venir les trentes pages avant la fin d'année


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

La fin de l'année, la fin de l'année, moi je veux bien, mais quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La fin de l'année, la fin de l'année, moi je veux bien, mais quand ?



quand ? mais tout vient à point pour qui sait attendre, mon cher


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Mon cher, mon cher j'veux bien mais on s'connait pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher, mon cher j'veux bien mais on s'connait pas...



mais on s'connait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 te voilà bien timide et pudique, soudain


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

soudain, il tomba l'futal...zip...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> soudain, il tomba l'futal...zip...



zip... y'avait longtemps


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

longtemps certes mais quand on aime on ne compte pas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> longtemps certes mais quand on aime on ne compte pas.



on ne compte pas sa peine quand on a envie d'atteindre le bût


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne compte pas sa peine quand on a envie d'atteindre le bût



le but de la victoire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> le but de la victoire



la victoire en chantant


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la victoire en chantant



chantant par un beau soir d'hiver après une tempête


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> chantant par un beau soir d'hiver après une tempête



tempête, elle n'est que dans un verre d'eau...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tempête, elle n'est que dans un verre d'eau...



eau qui finit pas s'éclaircir lorsque le vent tomba et que la nuit arriva


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> eau qui finit pas s'éclaircir lorsque le vent tomba et que la nuit arriva



la nuit arriva: il le fallait bien pour que naisse un nouveau jour...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la nuit arriva: il le fallait bien pour que naisse un nouveau jour...



jour plein des bruissements de la vie qui s'éveille au-delà des villes et par delà les montagnes et qui bientôt va décliner pour laisser la place au silence jusqu'au prochain jour


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> jour plein des bruissements de la vie qui s'éveille au-delà des villes et par delà les montagnes et qui bientôt va décliner pour laisser la place au silence jusqu'au prochain jour


jour qui n'a de valeur que par son lendemain...


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

mais c la vieille qui laisse sa place au p'tio mais bon c Bl@ck Warrior 64 aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Aussi tôt dit, aussitôt fait


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aussi tôt dit, aussitôt fait



fais ce que tu pourras


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Pourra pas v'nir demain, j'ai piscine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

piscine en plein hivers,  _gla, gla, gla_ c'est pas pour moi !
je préfére 100x plus me retrouver au coin d'un feux de bois avec mon  _muse_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> piscine en plein hivers,  _gla, gla, gla_ c'est pas pour moi !
> je préfére 100x plus me retrouver au coin d'un feux de bois avec mon  _muse_



au coin d'un feu de bois avec mon  _muse_ en écoutant grésiller les sarments de vigne et les grillons qui saluent le ciel de Provence...


----------



## aricosec (28 Décembre 2003)

provence ou je retrouve mon, mas ,enfin elle ou une autre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> provence ou je retrouve mon, mas ,enfin elle ou une autre



une autre, celle que j'ai attendu si longtemps...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une autre, celle que j'ai attendu si longtemps...



ongtemps il scruta  l'horizon quand soudain il la vit avançant vers lui comme portée par la brise légère sa robe baignée de rayons de soleil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ongtemps il scruta  l'horizon quand soudain il la vit avançant vers lui comme portée par la brise légère sa robe baignée de rayons de soleil



soleil parfumé de Provence,


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> soleil parfumé de Provence,



Provence avec ses champs de lavandes aux cigales chantantes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Provence avec ses champs de lavandes aux cigales chantantes



cigales chantantes, aux ailes transparentes, aggrippées aux tronc des oliviers...


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

olivier le fils de la cremiere qui a sauté la fille du boucher,qui n'etait d'ailleurs pas sa fille,vu que sa femme l'avait trompé avec le boulanger du coin,marié avec la soeur de l'epicier borgne


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Borgne to be wild !


----------



## cmatrit (30 Décembre 2003)

Wild horses wouldn't drag it out of me...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Wild horses wouldn't drag it out of me...



me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 jamais


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Jamais ! Il ne faut jamais, ô grand jamais vendre la peau d'un casimir avant de l'avoir tué !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais ! Il ne faut jamais, ô grand jamais vendre la peau d'un casimir avant de l'avoir tué !



tuez les tous, Dieu reconnaîtra les siens


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

siens ,qui rime avec polynesiens,caucasiens,n'est pourtant pas terrien,ni martien,il fait parti des venusiens


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> siens ,qui rime avec polynesiens,caucasiens,n'est pourtant pas terrien,ni martien,il fait parti des venusiens








  vénusiens, vénusiennes, la terre vous salue bien


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Bien important de connaitre le "ctrl+alt+suppr" avec tout produit windosien qui se respecte !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bien important de connaitre le "ctrl+alt+suppr" avec tout produit windosien qui se respecte !



respecte ton père et ta mère


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

mer des Caraïbes...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> mer des Caraïbes...



Caraïbes... pays de la mer chaude et translucide, des cocotiers courbés par le vent...


----------



## barbarella (31 Décembre 2003)

Le vent qui emporte tout sur son passage


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le vent qui emporte tout sur son passage



son passage qui chaque fois m'enchante un peu plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Plus on en rajoute, plus c'est mauvais !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2003)

mauvaises dents mais un bon dentiste arrangera ça


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

un bon dentiste arrangera ça, mais c'est cher, de nos jours...


----------



## aricosec (31 Décembre 2003)

jour du poisson,c'est pour tonton,jour de rata,et bien c'est pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est pour moi ?

Merci c'est gentil !!

Fallait pas...


----------



## cmatrit (31 Décembre 2003)

Fallait pas commencer parce que maintenant....


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Maintenant c'est le bordel, j'vous l'avez dit nom de moi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant c'est le bordel, j'vous l'avez dit nom de moi !



à toi


----------



## cmatrit (31 Décembre 2003)

A toi mes plus belles et plus douces pensées...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> A toi mes plus belles et plus douces pensées...



A toi mes plus belles et plus douces pensées qui viennent au devant de toi...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

de toit en toit gambadait le chaton multicolore...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> de toit en toit gambadait le chaton multicolore...



le chaton multicolore... à la poursuite des jolis zozios...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

puis boum...c'était le voisin excédé...il n'aimait pas les chatons multicolores...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

zozios ou chatons multicolores... quel importance le voisin est toujours grincheux...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

grincheux, oui, car les gens sont méchants avec lui...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> grincheux, oui, car les gens sont méchants avec lui...



lui, tant qu'il surveille son chien...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Son chien est aussi gentil que lui, mais les gens en ont peur.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Son chien est aussi gentil que lui, mais les gens en ont peur.



peur qu'il attaque le chaton multicolore...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

mais le chaton multi colore a déjà pris une bonne décharge de 12, donc il n'a plus mal aux dents depuis longtemps...


----------



## aricosec (31 Décembre 2003)

longtemps j'ai attendu et maintenant ont approche de la 30-ieme. page, encore un effort


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> longtemps j'ai attendu et maintenant ont approche de la 30-ieme. page, encore un effort








un effort pour la dernière ligne droite...


----------



## RV (2 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le vent qui emporte tout sur son passage



hello !

t'as pris du galon


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un effort pour la dernière ligne droite...



droite comme un 1 de janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne Année aux voyageurs du TGV de MacG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> longtemps j'ai attendu et maintenant ont approche de la 30-ieme. page, encore un effort



On avait bien dit jusqu'au 31 décembre 2003 hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Terminus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ah ? le chef de gare m'indique que nous nous sommes arrétés deux gares trop tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2004)

dux gares trot tot, mais le chef de gare,ayant perdu sa femme,emportée par un certain FINN,se remet au boulot,et faisant comme le train,ce TGV ira jusqu'a la centieme page c'est  *"ecrit"*


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien dit jusqu'au 31 décembre 2003 hein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ce bordel ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* Finn !!! Tu t'es fait crocheter la serrure ?!*


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2004)

bordel de serrure qui n'accepte pas les clébards malfaisant et* ran *


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bordel de serrure qui n'accepte pas les clébards malfaisant et* ran *



Toujours debout toi ?!


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toujours debout toi ?!


pour papy arico ,un coup de champ et ça repart et  *RAN*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pour papy arico ,un coup de champ et ça repart et  *RAN*



renseignons nous avant d'écrire car ce train est peut être fantôme


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pour papy arico ,un coup de champ et ça repart et  *RAN*



Vivement les éthylotests sur les fauteuils à roulettes !!


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pour papy arico ,un coup de champ et ça repart et  *RAN*



*RAN* Tu fais référence à Kurosawa, là, Arico ? C'est vrai que je te vois bien en roi Lear


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2004)

lear,l'air de ne pas y toucher


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> lear,l'air de ne pas y toucher



toucher le pompon du bonnet d'un marin porte bonheur


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2004)

bonheur qui s'ecoule quand je fais pipi au pied d'un arbre dans une foret au printemps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bonheur qui s'ecoule quand je fais pipi au pied d'un arbre dans une foret au printemps



printemps, la saison où tout peut enfin commencer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> printemps, la saison où tout peut enfin commencer...



commencer à parler après un si long silence


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> commencer à parler après un si long silence



silence: le pire et le meilleur...


----------



## condition (7 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> silence: le pire et le meilleur...



meilleur que moi on n'a jamais fait!


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2004)

faites pas la tête !!!


----------



## KARL40 (8 Janvier 2004)

Tête de mort !


----------



## aricosec (8 Janvier 2004)

mort comme un vivant qui dort


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mort comme un vivant qui dort



qui dort dine...

_mais, j'suis debout moi_


----------



## aricosec (8 Janvier 2004)

dine ding dong fait le carillon,ou a peut pres ,faut pas charrier et etre trop exigeant non de non


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dine ding dong fait le carillon,ou a peut pres ,faut pas charrier et etre trop exigeant non de non



non, rien de rien...


----------



## condition (8 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non, rien de rien...



rien... à jeter!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> rien... à jeter!



Je t'ai vu pas la peine de te cacher


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai vu pas la peine de te cacher



cachez ce sein que je ne saurai voir...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Janvier 2004)

Voir un G5 et mourir !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Voir un G5 et mourir !



mourir de plaisir


----------



## aricosec (9 Janvier 2004)

plaisir d'amour ne dure..........
aricosix ta gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> plaisir d'amour ne dure..........
> aricosix ta gueule !



gueules pas si fort


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gueules pas si fort



fort comme un baiser


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> fort comme un baiser



baiser  de Judas


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> baiser  de Judas



Jus d'ananas frais avec du sucre glace autour du verre et une petite ombrelle pour la déco


----------



## lumai (9 Janvier 2004)

La décoction de ces herbes fraîches a des vertues bien surprenantes...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2004)

Nantes, c'est sympa comme ville mais bien en-dessous de la "folie" de Rennes ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Nantes, c'est sympa comme ville mais bien en-dessous de la "folie" de Rennes ...



rennes tirant le traineau du père Noël...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rennes tirant le traineau du père Noël...



No elle n'est pas partie encore se dit-il le coeur serré


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> No elle n'est pas partie encore se dit-il le coeur serré



serrés, collés c'est comme ça qu'il faut danser


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

faut danser pas comme ça au risque d'attraper des éruptions..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> faut danser pas comme ça au risque d'attraper des éruptions..



éruption des sens, folies incontrolables...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> faut danser pas comme ça au risque d'attraper des éruptions..



éruptions cutanées en séries si jamais le transfert se passe mal et qu'on se perd tout à fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> éruption des sens, folies incontrolables...



incontrôlable ce transfert je vous dis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

je vous dis pas dans quel état se trouve mon correspondant actuel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_pourquoi des smiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TibomonG4 ?_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> incontrôlable ce transfert je vous dis



dis - moi que tu m'aime


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dis - moi que tu m'aime



_grillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis pas dans quel état se trouve mon correspondant actuel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actuellement, ça déborde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

ça déborde, je vois ça d'ici...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ça déborde, je vois ça d'ici...



ici, d'accord, mais je serai mieux là-bas demain


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

deux mains libres il faut avoir pour tapoter sur son clavier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> deux mains libres il faut avoir pour tapoter sur son clavier



clavier que je vais devoir nettoyer


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Janvier 2004)

yé vous é bien lu et maintenant yé vé mé couché


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> yé vous é bien lu et maintenant yé vé mé couché



couché là-bas, près des étoiles...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

près des étoiles... quelle bonne idée après cette p'tite virée en TGV,
je m'en vais faire nonette et rejoindre ma minette 
déjà sur la couette qui fait des pirouettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bonne nuit à tous ! _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _bonne nuit à tous ! _



_bonne nuit à toi, Fredoupsy_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> mé couché quelle bonne idée après cette p'tite virée en TGV, je vais faire tout pareil et rejoindre ma minette déjà sur la couette



la couette que je ne tarderai pas à rejoindre, seul pour la dernière fois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _bonne nuit à toi, Fredoupsy_



_merci,  à toi aussi !  c'est le moment d'y aller... t'es à côté de la plaque Lemmymy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voir mon post précédent, c'est pas couette mais pirouette ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2004)

pirouettes de FREDOUPSY que certains encore endormis sous leurs couettes prennent pour des vessies aux lieu de lanternes claires


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2004)

> pirouettes de FREDOUPSY que certains encore endormis sous leurs couettes prennent pour des vessies aux lieu de lanternes claires



Lentes ternes et claires sont les heures de ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

ce matin... pas le temps de flâner tout partout et découvrir les nouveautés de ces contrées, 
seule constatation négative... la couleur : ce rouge n'est pas des plus discrets


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ce matin... pas le temps de flâner tout partout et découvrir les nouveautés de ces contrées,
> seule constatation négative... la couleur : ce rouge n'est pas des plus discrets



discrets, les baisers recus avant de partir travailler


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2004)

Travailler peut nuire à la santé !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2004)

Santé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Bruit de verres qui s'entrechoquent] ding ding ding ding ding [/Bruit de verres qui s'entrechoquent]


----------



## aricosec (12 Janvier 2004)

ding ! ding ! dong !peut etre,mais pas cloche


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ding ! ding ! dong !peut etre,mais pas cloche



cloches: pour Pâques, il va falloir attendre un peu


----------



## barbarella (13 Janvier 2004)

Peu importe,


----------



## aricosec (13 Janvier 2004)

importe thé de chine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> importe thé de chine



chine, nuit caline


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2004)

caline comme la main de ma soeur dans la culotte du masseur qui masse ma soeur


----------



## KARL40 (14 Janvier 2004)

Ma soeur qui adore encore les "chupa chups" et les gâteries ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur qui adore encore les "chupa chups" et les gâteries ...



les gâteries prodiguées pendant la sieste, en prenant son temps...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

temps des ceries...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'indiquer un site où l'on peut trouver les prix de Canon Photo Numérique (style argus)
comme l'on peut trouver les prix de ce que vaut un Mac d'hier "aujourd'hui" ?  
z'avez compris ma question ?  _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

<font color="blue">est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'indiquer un site où l'on peut trouver les prix de Canon Photo Numérique (style argus)
comme l'on peut trouver les prix de ce que vaut un Mac d'hier "aujourd'hui" ? 
z'avez compris ma question ? </font>

message personnel à  *Fredoupsy*

_la FNAC devrait pouvoir te donner cette précision..._





_j'ai bien compris?_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> temps des ceries...



le temps des cerises, chanson dont j'adore les paroles quand elles me sont données comme un message...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

message  incompris de Lemmymy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne cherche pas un magasin, mais une liste de prix genre argus comme pour les trotinettes à 4 roues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_merci et désolée si on comprend pas ma question... c'est normal !
moi même chais pas trop comment ça s'appelle se genre de liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> message  incompris de Lemmymy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) il y a belle lurette que  _Lemmymy_





 ne fait plus de trotinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2)  _Lemmymy_, malgré son neurone fatigué a parfaitement compris la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3) n'écoutant que son grand coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Lemmymy_ se propose, dès demain, d'aller poser la question adéquate au magasin précité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) si  *Fredoupsy* veut bien se donner la peine de fournir les renseignements nécessaires...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> message  incompris de Lemmymy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_reprenons notre sérieux _








roue de la chance ou de la fortune


----------



## KARL40 (15 Janvier 2004)

Fortune est un bien grand mot : je ne possède qu'un iMac


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2004)

fortune du pot,comme la soupe que tu m'as offert mon viel ami de passage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> fortune du pot,comme la soupe que tu m'as offert mon viel ami de passage



pas sage, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas coquin, pas polisson non plus


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2004)

Plus belle pour aller danser (La)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Plus belle pour aller danser (La)



danser, danser, eh bien chantez maintenant


----------



## KARL40 (15 Janvier 2004)

Maintenant que vais-je faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que vais-je faire ?



faire ou défaire: là est la question...


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2004)

question ,a la quelle je ne repondrai pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> question ,a la quelle je ne repondrai pas



pas touche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les mains dans les poches, siouplait


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

Siouplait, z'auriez pas une 'tit' piece ? C'est pour un G5 tout beau tout neuf.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Siouplait, z'auriez pas une 'tit' piece ? C'est pour un G5 tout beau tout neuf.



neuf, c'est absolument du neuf! vous pouvez le prndre en toute confiance!


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

En toute confiance, je t'ai ouvert mes bras.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En toute confiance, je t'ai ouvert mes bras.



Mes bras + ma tête + mes jambes + mon merveilleux corps =  _Lemmymy_


----------



## aricosec (16 Janvier 2004)

lemmy mis sa tete+ses jambes+ses bras+son corps dans la moulinette,tourna la manivelle et fit du paté avec !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> lemmy mis sa tete+ses jambes+ses bras+son corps dans la moulinette,tourna la manivelle et fit du paté avec !



du paté avec avec  _Lemmymy_





 quel gachis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est bien meilleur à déguster autrement


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

déguster autrement que sur du pain !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> déguster autrement que sur du pain !



sur du pain il faut mettre de la cancoillotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je viens de la sortir du frigo_


----------



## aricosec (16 Janvier 2004)

caincollote ! cancollote ! est ce que j'ai une gueule de cancollote ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> caincollote ! cancollote ! est ce que j'ai une gueule de cancollote ce soir



ce soir, c'est une tête de sabayon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_comme dessert, bien sur_


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2004)

bien sur si on veut flooder,ce thread est fait pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bien sur si on veut flooder,ce thread est fait pour vous



pour vous qui attendez des résultats


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

des résultats encore une fois positifs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> des résultats encore une fois positifs



positifs, négatifs: encore une histoire de verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide, l'essentiel c'est le contenu boivez


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide, l'essentiel c'est le contenu boivez



boivez, boivez, il en reste toujours quelque chose


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

Quelque chose en toi, ne tourne pas rond


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose en toi, ne tourne pas rond



rond, c'est quand on l'est que ça tourne


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rond, c'est quand on l'est que ça tourne



tourne vite autour de la table sur laquelle est posée la chope de Guinness puis tu la bois la vite et tu verras ça tourne encore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tourne vite autour de la table sur laquelle est posée la chope de Guinness puis tu la bois la vite et tu verras ça tourne encore



encore de la Guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 préfère de beaucoup la belge ou l'allemande...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça tourne aussi bien


----------



## aricosec (19 Janvier 2004)

bien sur au lieu de biere,on peut comme l'arico,preferer un bon verre de veuve cliquot bien frais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bien sur au lieu de biere,on peut comme l'arico,preferer un bon verre de veuve cliquot bien frais



frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est tout à fait supportable, ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2004)

ce matin j'avais pas envie d'aller bosser, mais il a bien fallut


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ce matin j'avais pas envie d'aller bosser, mais il a bien fallut



'lut tous le mond ! çA boum today !?!  le boulot l'est fini...  c'est l'heure de l'apéro !  pastaga avec des glaçons ou à l'eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> 'lut tous le mond ! çA boum today !?!  le boulot l'est fini...  c'est l'heure de l'apéro !  pastaga avec des glaçons ou à l'eau ?



eau, feu, terre: qui suis-je


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

je me disais : et ce train ? Il en est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je me disais : et ce train ? Il en est où ?



où le pousse la bise glaciale...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

cia le Finnou qui rapplique dans les wagons, le train risque de dérailler


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> cia le Finnou qui rapplique dans les wagons, le train risque de dérailler



des rails  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu peux pas les mettre ailleurs, tes bouts de ferraille


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2004)

ferrailles,vieux manteaux,capotes usées,j'achete tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ferrailles,vieux manteaux,capotes usées,j'achete tout



tout est fini pour aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tout est fini pour aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne nuit à tous, c'est de circonstance


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2004)

circonstances atténuantes,vous n'en avez pas monsieur le boucher qui avez decoupé votre femme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> circonstances atténuantes,vous n'en avez pas monsieur le boucher qui avez decoupé votre femme



monsieur le boucher qui avez decoupé votre femme, c'est dégoutant ce que vous avez fait là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va falloir nettoyer, maintenant


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> monsieur le boucher qui avez decoupé votre femme, c'est dégoutant ce que vous avez fait là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



main tenant le seau et le balai pour nettoyer tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Bonjour_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> main tenant le seau et le balai pour nettoyer tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout ça pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh non, fallait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 laissons une ou deux bouteilles pour l' *Arico*


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harry comme pince-sans-rire on ne fait pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout quand il a bu un verre de trop


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Harry comme pince-sans-rire on ne fait pas mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verde (vino) trop bon, ce vin portuguais


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2004)

portugais du portugal,pecheur de morue,c'est un metier


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> verde (vino) trop bon, ce vin portuguais



ce vin portugais-là fait sacrément mal au crâne !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> portugais du portugal,pecheur de morue,c'est un metier



mais t'y es tout à fait avec la morue on boit du porto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je n'en sais rien en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un expert


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> mais t'y es tout à fait avec la morue on boit du porto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un expert dirait bien justement que je me suis faite doublée...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un expert dirait bien justement que je me suis faite doublée...



doublée ta robe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 difficile à croire: elle te moule tellement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> doublée ta robe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tellement que l'on devine les courbes sensuelles de son corps gracieux


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tellement que l'on devine les courbes sensuelles de son corps gracieux



son corps gracieux évoquait ces grands félins


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> son corps gracieux évoquait ces grands félins



fais l'imbecile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au moins, ce n'est pas un role de composition


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais l'imbecile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un rôle de composition qu'y disaient, courir déguisé en p'tit lapin rose avec des piles dans le dos !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un rôle de composition qu'y disaient, courir déguisé en p'tit lapin rose avec des piles dans le dos !!!



dans le dos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu l'as dans le dos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tu l'as bien cherché


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

tu l'as bien cherché, mais tu ne l'a jamais retrouvé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as bien cherché, mais tu ne l'a jamais retrouvé



retrouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est bien mieux que ça: je l'ai trouvée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est génial


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> retrouvé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



génial sûrement d'aimer et de se sentir aimer et d'être aimé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> génial sûrement d'aimer et de se sentir aimer et d'être aimé



Aimé, ce n'est pas la peine de te cacher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu crois que je ne te vois pas en trainde te défiler discrètement pour aller prendre le TGV pour aller la retrouver...


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2004)

retrouver,ne pas retrouver ,la est la question


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2004)

Question, hypothèse, réponse, c'est pas simple la vie !


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Question, hypothèse, réponse, c'est pas simple la vie !



c'est pas simple la vie : on nait puis on meurt mais entre les deux faut bien la remplir


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2004)

Remplir sa vie au lieu de la vivre ! N'est-ce pas la plus grande escroquerie ?


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Remplir sa vie au lieu de la vivre ! N'est-ce pas la plus grande escroquerie ?



est-ce que rock rime avec pierre qui roule ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que rock rime avec pierre qui roule ???



roule ma poule


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> roule ma poule



ma poule au pot est bien à point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: ça marche avec l'ancienne adresse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ma poule au pot est bien à point



point ne sert de courir...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

courir après les pistaches c'est le jeu préféré de ma minette


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Minette, boum....a plus.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Minette, boum....a plus.



plus on joue avec la minette, plus elle est contente


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2004)

content (*) et si bien qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> content (*) et si bien qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux



nombreux sont les chiens, mais la caravane passe...


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nombreux sont les chiens, mais la caravane passe...



Mais la caravanne passe pas là, j'te dis !!! Tu vois bien que c'est trop petit !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais la caravanne passe pas là, j'te dis !!! Tu vois bien que c'est trop petit !



petit à petit, le 'tit oiseau fait son nid...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

son nid...  heureusement qu'il est bien protégé, sinon ma minette en ferait qu'une bouchée du p'tit zoiseau qui y crèche !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> son nid...  heureusement qu'il est bien protégé, sinon ma minette en ferait qu'une bouchée du p'tit zoiseau qui y crèche !



crèche de santons de Provence, la plus jolie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

la plus jolie pomme verte fut ceuillie et mangée avec délicatesse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la plus jolie pomme verte fut ceuillie et mangée avec délicatesse...



délicatesse d'un sabayon au marsala...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

salade de fruit jolie, jolie tu plais à mon père, tu plais à ma mère, salade de fruit jolie, jolie...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> salade de fruit jolie, jolie tu plais à mon père, tu plais à ma mère, salade de fruit jolie, jolie...



jolie comme un coquelicot des champs


----------



## KARL40 (29 Janvier 2004)

Champagne pour les uns, resto du coeur pour les autres ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Champagne pour les uns, resto du coeur pour les autres ...



les autres, c'est bien connu, c'est l'enfer


----------



## KARL40 (29 Janvier 2004)

L'enfer ou passer une soirée avec Gribouille et Sonnyboy ?
Quel dilemne !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> L'enfer ou passer une soirée avec Gribouille et Sonnyboy ?
> Quel dilemne !!



Quel dilemne: choisir entre la corde ou la hache


----------



## KARL40 (29 Janvier 2004)

Hache-ment balèze comme choix !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Hache-ment balèze comme choix !



comme choix tu aurais quand même pu trouver mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entre partir en juillet au sahara et en janvier au Spitzberg, c'est choisir entre la crève et l'insolation


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme choix tu aurais quand même pu trouver mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crêve ou insolation mais c'est plutôt crêve et insolation pas de choix, aucun choix l'enfer c'est ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> crêve ou insolation mais c'est plutôt crêve et insolation pas de choix, aucun choix l'enfer c'est ça



l'enfer c'est ça: faire le pitre devant un écran pour pas un rond


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'enfer c'est ça: faire le pitre devant un écran pour pas un rond



ronds chapeaux, chapeaux ronds vive les bretons


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

vive les bretons, vive la Bretagne, vive la Provence,  vive la Normandie..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> vive les bretons, vive la Bretagne, vive la Provence,  vive la Normandie..



Normandie, terre de bocages bordées de plages blondes desquelles on aperçoit les iles...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

îles flottantes sur un lit doré de vanille...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> îles flottantes sur un lit doré de vanille...



vanille... ah, la douceur d'un café à la vanille... quel remontant pour le taf'


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vanille... ah, la douceur d'un café à la vanille... quel remontant pour le taf'



t'as fait tes devoirs?

_Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> t'as fait tes devoirs?
> _Bonjour
> 
> 
> ...



de voir ça, je suis franchement écoeuré... c'est un vrai gâchis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_bonjour Elisa_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de voir ça, je suis franchement écoeuré... c'est un vrai gâchis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est un vrai gâchis, mais quelle importance si je reste ou quitte les forums... 

_salut  Elisa de mon coeur et Lemmymy ! _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de voir ça, je suis franchement écoeuré... c'est un vrai gâchis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est un vrai gâchis, mais quelle importance si je reste ou quitte les forums... 

_salut  Elisa de mon coeur et Lemmymy ! _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est un vrai gâchis, mais quelle importance si je reste ou quitte les forums...
> 
> _salut  Elisa de mon coeur et Lemmymy ! _



 mais quelle importance si je reste ou quitte les forums: un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais quelle importance si je reste ou quitte les forums: un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé



dépeuplé MacG l'est depuis peu


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dépeuplé MacG l'est depuis peu



"peu", c'est peu dire


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> "peu", c'est peu dire



dire qu'il y a peu de temps il y avait tant de monde


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dire qu'il y a peu de temps il y avait tant de monde



il y avait tant de monde qu'on ne s'y retrouvait plus, maintenant, y'a plus que les courants d'air


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il y avait tant de monde qu'on ne s'y retrouvait plus, maintenant, y'a plus que les courants d'air



Air de rien, je ne faisais que passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Air de rien, je ne faisais que passer



Passer par ici repassera peut être pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Passer par ici repassera peut être pas là



Là c'est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est où ?



où tu veux, quand tu veux mais avec qui je veux!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> où tu veux, quand tu veux mais avec qui je veux!



Veux tu encore un peu de café ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu encore un peu de café ?



un peu de café, quelques croissants, de la confiture maison, du beurre, du miel et voila un bon 'tit déj...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un peu de café, quelques croissants, de la confiture maison, du beurre, du miel et voila un bon 'tit déj...



Bon p'tit dèj' demain matin


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon p'tit dèj' demain matin



demain matin pas de grace mat'


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> demain matin pas de grace mat'



ma t'es pas le seul donc Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ma t'es pas le seul donc Bonne nuit



nuit caline, nuit de Chine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nuit caline, nuit de Chine...



nuit de Chine, nuit d'ivresse, nuit Global


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

nuit globalement bien passée après deux grogues au rhum


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> nuit globalement bien passée après deux grogues au rhum



rhum des iles lointaines où il est bon d'aller respirer un autre air...


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rhum des iles lointaines où il est bon d'aller respirer un autre air...



Air de rien, j'me ferai bien un ti punch !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Air de rien, j'me ferai bien un ti punch !



j'me ferai bien un ti punch à la mangue ou à l'ananas


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'me ferai bien un ti punch à la mangue ou à l'ananas



la nana et mouds l'café


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> la nana et mouds l'café



l'café, oui, mais du blue mountain...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

blue mountain à déguster sans sucre


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> blue mountain à déguster sans sucre



Sans sucre, le café pour moi c'est inbuvable. Avec, c'est pas mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sans sucre, le café pour moi c'est inbuvable. Avec, c'est pas mieux...



mieux vaut un thé parfumé à la canelle...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut un thé parfumé à la canelle...



à la canelle et clou de girofle avec un chouilla de sucre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> à la canelle et clou de girofle avec un chouilla de sucre



un chouilla de sucre pour toi, beaucoup plus pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Pour moi ça sera la même chose mais en plus grand


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça sera la même chose mais en plus grand



en plus grand, d'accord, mais tu as un récipient pour ça


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en plus grand, d'accord, mais tu as un récipient pour ça



pour ça, j'ai prévu un aquarium


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pour ça, j'ai prévu un aquarium



un aquarium c'est aussi très pratique comme bol à sangria


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un aquarium c'est aussi très pratique comme bol à sangria




bol à sangria avec des rondelles d'orange nageant dessus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> bol à sangria avec des rondelles d'orange nageant dessus



dessus ou dessous, chaque position a sas avantages


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dessus ou dessous, chaque position a sas avantages



avantages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 intéressant peux-tu nous en dire plus sur ces positions d'orange ?


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dessus ou dessous, chaque position a sas avantages



avantage de mes jeunes années devient inconvénient pour ici parler.


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Pardon Fredoupsy. Je n'avais pas lu ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> avantages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orange ou citron qui vont si bien avec la vodka...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> orange ou citron qui vont si bien avec la vodka...



vodka on the rocks pour mes copins les posteurs même ceux qui pensent que leur jeunesse les handicape pour poster ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> vodka on the rocks pour mes copins les posteurs même ceux qui pensent que leur jeunesse les handicape pour poster ici



poster ici, c'est un vrai plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> poster ici, c'est un vrai plaisir




plaisir de te voir Lemmymy le bien nommé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> plaisir de te voir Lemmymy le bien nommé



le bien nommé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en suis rouge de confusion


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le bien nommé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



confusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où sont les limites


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> confusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les limites sont faites pour être dépassées...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les limites sont faites pour être dépassées...


des pas cest fait pour avancer


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> des pas cest fait pour avancer



Avancer pour mieux reculer


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avancer pour mieux reculer


culer pour mieux sauter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







quelquun médite ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avancer pour mieux reculer



reculer pour mieux sauter à pieds joints dans les flaques


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> culer pour mieux sauter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauter en l'air pour retomber en bas


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sauter en l'air pour retomber en bas



en bas on y est déjà tu crois qu'on va creuser encore loin comme ça?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> en bas on y est déjà tu crois qu'on va creuser encore loin comme ça?



Comme ça j'en sais rien, mais on devrait y arriver


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> en bas on y est déjà tu crois qu'on va creuser encore loin comme ça?


ça dépend de nos humeurs


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça j'en sais rien, mais on devrait y arriver


y arriver nest pas le plus dur mais pour en sortir


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y arriver nest pas le plus dur mais pour en sortir




sortir quand il tombe des grelons gros comme des balles de tennis


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> sortir quand il tombe des grelons gros comme des balles de tennis


*tennis* : sport national belge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *tennis* : sport national belge



belge: wallon ou flamand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 frites ou bière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jean_luc ou popol


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> belge: wallon ou flamand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poww! Po l'temps toujours en instance de départ


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Poww! Po l'temps toujours en instance de départ



départ: c'est sur le quai n°19 qu'attend le TGV de 13:40


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

13:40 p'tre qu'à cette heure ci, j'aurais terminé mon boulot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> 13:40 p'tre qu'à cette heure ci, j'aurai terminé mon boulot



j'aurai terminé mon boulot, et comme ce n'est pas la semaine de lessive: quartier libre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

libre comme la mésange qui chante des louanges sur la plus haute branche du peuplier qui pleure devant ma fenêtre...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> libre comme la mésange qui chante des louanges sur la plus haute branche du peuplier qui pleure devant ma fenêtre...



ma fenêtre s'ouvre sur le ciel où passent en criant les canards du lac...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

les canards du lac, non ils viennent de la mare aux canards


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

coin ! coin ! coin ! 
= bye bye


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> coin ! coin ! coin ! = bye bye



bye bye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont partis où les canards


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

les canards volaient au dessus du lac


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les canards volaient au dessus du lac



du lac bleu sur les berges duquel il fait si bon se promener en prenant le soleil assis sur un banc...


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> du lac bleu sur les berges duquel il fait si bon se promener en prenant le soleil assis sur un banc...



à six sur un banc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ne tiendra jamais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à six sur un banc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jamais c'est comme toujours: des mots à ne pas utiliser à la légère...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

légère comme une plume, elle s'éleva dans les aires, se laissant planer, guider par ses envies...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> légère comme une plume, elle s'éleva dans les aires, se laissant planer, guider par ses envies...



ses envies de changer d'air, de changer de vie, de partir vivre au soleil...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

soleil à rendez vous avec la lune, mais la lune n'est pas là et le soleil l'attend.. papa dit qu'il a vu ça lui


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> soleil à rendez vous avec la lune, mais la lune n'est pas là et le soleil l'attend.. papa dit qu'il a vu ça lui



papa dit qu'il a vu ça lui; il dit aussi qu'il fait très bien la cuisine... miam


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> papa dit qu'il a vu ça lui; il dit aussi qu'il fait très bien la cuisine... miam



« miam ! » dit la souris en plongeant ses crocs dans le pauvre fromage
« clap ! »


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « miam ! » dit la souris en plongeant ses crocs dans le pauvre fromage« clap ! »



« clap ! » « clap ! » « clap ! » applaudit la minette qui n'avait plus qu'à aller se servir


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

vieux râleur a dit:
			
		

> « clap ! » « clap ! » « clap ! » applaudit la minette qui n'avait plus qu'à aller se servir



se servir sans demander n'est pas très poli


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> se servir sans demander n'est pas très poli



pas très poli ne signifie pas forcément polissonne


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas très poli ne signifie pas forcément polissonne



Poly* sonne le pavé de ses quatre fers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* elle vient de loin celle-là
_indice : Cécile Aubry_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Poly* sonne le pavé de ses quatre fers



fer à vapeur: la libération de la femme


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fer à vapeur: la libération de la femme



La femme au foyer, l'homme à la mine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La femme au foyer, l'homme à la mine



la mine: t'as pas vu la tienne


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la mine: t'as pas vu la tienne



La tienne est plus petite que la mienne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La tienne est plus petite que la mienne



la mienne est plus jolie que la tienne


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la mienne est plus jolie que la tienne



La tienne est aussi belle que la mienne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La tienne est aussi belle que la mienne



la mienne a bien meilleur caractère


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la mienne a bien meilleur caractère




Meilleur caractère que moi, y'a pas, sauf peut-être un vieux râleur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Meilleur caractère que moi, y'a pas, sauf peut-être un vieux râleur



un vieux râleur a, par définition, un sale caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_l'est passé où, le thread des raleurs_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un vieux râleur a, par définition, un sale caractère
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le thread des raleurs il a du couleur un peu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le thread des raleurs il a du couleur un peu



un peu, beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie, pas du tout


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un peu, beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie, pas du tout



Pas du tout en effeuillant la marguerite, que tu sauras à quoi t'en tenir.

;-)


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout en effeuillant la marguerite, que tu sauras à quoi t'en tenir.
> 
> ;-)



n'écoute point cette tarte au sucre, tu éviteras le diabète de blonde


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2004)

tenir le haut du pavé n'est pas facile


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tenir le haut du pavé n'est pas facile



L'arico en à l'experience, 6 pieds sous le pavés, fais la sièste


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tenir le haut du pavé n'est pas facile


sil est 12 heures 47 je vais aller déjeuner


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sil est 12 heures 47 je vais aller déjeuner



des jeunes et des vieux: faut de tout pour faire un monde...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> des jeunes et des vieux: faut de tout pour faire un monde...



Un monde où on vivrait d'amour et d'eau fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un monde où on vivrait d'amour et d'eau fraiche



d'amour et d'eau fraiche: c'est la manière la plus économique de vivre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus, pas la plus désagréable


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

la plus désagréable c'est celle que j'aima pas


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> n'écoute point cette tarte au sucre, tu éviteras le diabète de blonde


tres fort ça !!!


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la plus désagréable c'est celle que j'aima pas



Pas à pas ils s'en allèrent main dans la main vers des horizons inconnus.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Pas à pas ils s'en allèrent main dans la main vers des horizons inconnus.



des horizons inconnus qui ne demandent qu'à être découverts...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Etre décuvert toute la nuit pour afin de mieux dormir à coté de son ange


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Etre décuvert


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Etre décuvert toute la nuit pour afin de mieux dormir à coté de son ange


nan ! je ne veux pas pas manger le dessert que sert l'abominable homme des neiges à l'abominable enfant teenage


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> nan ! je ne veux pas pas manger le dessert que sert l'abominable homme des neiges à l'abominable enfant teenage



tu nages aussi bien bien qu'un chat


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu nages aussi bien bien qu'un chat


un chagrin damour cest comme si Roméo navait plus Virginie


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un chagrin damour cest comme si Roméo navait plus Virginie



Vire Gini, boit de de la Guinness


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un chagrin damour cest comme si Roméo navait plus Virginie



Vire J. nie que tu l'aimes mais ne le laisse pas partir lui dit-elle les larmes aux yeux


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vire Gini, boit de de la Guinness


Guy, nest-ce pas celui qui dès quil a le temps taccules


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vire J. nie que tu l'aimes mais ne le laisse pas partir lui dit-elle les larmes aux yeux


trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

*rire moqueur mais pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Guy, nest-ce pas celui qui dès quil a le temps taccules



Tantes à cul, tantes à barbes, tantes touz


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tantes à cul, tantes à barbes, tantes touz



Tente ou tu ne sauras pas si tu aurais pu y arriver 



Ps: Nephou


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tente ou tu ne sauras pas si tu aurais pu y arriver
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: Nephou



Pu y arriver fo déjà partir


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pu y arriver fo déjà partir



Partir en TGV vers les vacances, le soleil et la mer


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Partir en TGV vers les vacances, le soleil et la mer



la mer, la plage, le sable chaud


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la mer, la plage, le sable chaud



chaud comme les caresses de ma bien aimée...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chaud comme le corps de ma bien aimée...



La tienne aussi


----------



## aricosec (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chaud comme les caresses de ma bien aimée...


.
aimée d'accord mais par qui,le choix est vaste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aimée d'accord mais par qui,le choix est vaste



le choix est vaste: beurre, confirure ou les deux


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le choix est vaste: beurre, confirure ou les deux



deux heures qu'il ne se passe plus rien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> deux heures qu'il ne se passe plus rien.



plus rien, vraiment plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand je pense à toutes tes promesses...


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus rien, vraiment plus rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promesses non tenues faute de prétendants


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Promesses non tenues faute de prétendants



faute de prétendants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les trouver de qualité, faut être patiente


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2004)

faut être patiente et réaliste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> faut être patiente et réaliste



réaliste, oui, mais sans tuer le rêve


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faute de prétendants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas si entétée que ça. Faut se faire une raison


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas si entétée que ça. Faut se faire une raison



grillée et re-grillée


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas si entétée que ça. Faut se faire une raison


 pa comme toa alors


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> réaliste, oui, mais sans tuer le rêve



Mais sans tuer le rêve. Certes, mais faudrait voir à ne pas jouer un rôle...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Mais sans tuer le rêve. Certes, mais faudrait voir à ne pas jouer un rôle



jouer un rôle, ce n'est pas très difficile   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jouer le sien est moins facile


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jouer un rôle, ce n'est pas très difficile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surtout pour les nioubies comme toa


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

il reste bien quelques saletés sur les meubles, mais bon...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il reste bien quelques saletés sur les meubles, mais bon...



vas jouer au 4è sous sol le pot de chambre


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il reste bien quelques saletés sur les meubles, mais bon...



c'es de la fote à Finna, il à pas un bo site il peut pas bien faire le méngae


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vas jouer au 4è sous sol le pot de chambre



tu es arrivé à t'en extraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as eu raison de le prendre pour toi: je parlais de saletés...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il reste bien quelques saletés sur les meubles, mais bon...



mais bon... c'est pas bientôt fini ces gnagnateries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un conseil, ignore les,
on a une option de prévue à cet effet maintenant et çA donne çA :  **** Vous ignorez cet utilisateur *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> mais bon... c'est pas bientôt fini ces gnagnateries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas une raison pour me tirer la langue


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

ah oui ptain ça maaarrrche.... Adieux Lemmycrevure


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ptain ça maaarrrche.... Adieux Lemmycrevure



ravi de te déranger autant


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

ptain ça marche pas chez moi... jl'e vois encore.... il est bugué ce machin ? c'est macinside qui l'a inventé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ravi de te déranger autant



Autant en emporte le vent


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

vive le vent


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Autant en emporte le vent



vent dans les branches de Sassafras...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff !!!


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vent dans les branches de Sassafras...



Sassafras, souvenir des îles...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Sassafras, souvenir des îles...



îles battues par les flots envahissants...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> îles battues par les flots envahissants...



sans mon bien aimé les nuits sont froides


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> sans mon bien aimé les nuits sont froides



froides les nuits, mais brulant son coeur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> froides les nuits, mais brulant son coeur



coeur d'artichaut en salade ou en vinaigrette, c'est miam, miam !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> coeur d'artichaut en salade ou en vinaigrette, c'est miam, miam !



miam, miam, la soupe endives, poireaux, pommes de terre


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> miam, miam, la soupe endives, poireaux, pommes de terre



Terre benite qu'est l'Irlande et qui va me donner d'ici quelques minutes son breuvage divin pour cette fin de semaine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Terre benite qu'est l'Irlande et qui va me donner d'ici quelques minutes son breuvage divin pour cette fin de semaine



fin de semaine qui ne ressemblera pas du tout à la prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Terre benite qu'est l'Irlande et qui va me donner d'ici quelques minutes son breuvage divin pour cette fin de semaine



fin de semaine, ouf !  enfin, vivement le week end de la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fin de semaine qui ne ressemblera pas du tout à la prochaine



La prochaine fois que tu viens je t'emmenerais au Pub


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> MDR


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que tu viens je t'emmenerais au Pub



au Pub, si il y a de la zique Irlandaise je viens aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> MDR



itou


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> au Pub, si il y a de la zique Irlandaise je viens aussi



Viens aussi, y'a de la zique irlandaise (de temps en temps)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> au Pub, si il y a de la zique Irlandaise je viens aussi



 je viens aussi, ça mérite d'être arrosé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ....



t'es grillé Lemmymy


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> t'es grillé Lemmymy


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Viens aussi, y'a de la zique irlandaise (de temps en temps)



en temps et en heure, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en temps et en heure, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...


sept à tendre un arc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bande de mauviettes


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sept à tendre un arc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mauviette comme un chat mouillé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mauviette comme un chat mouillé



un chat mouillé est un chat qui s'est promené sur le bord d'une baignoire bien pleine, avant de tomber dedans


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Avant de tomber dedans j'etais quelqu'un de bien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avant de tomber dedans j'etais quelqu'un de bien



quelqu'un de bien, c'est quelqu'un qui arrive à surnager dans sa baignoire de Guiness©


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un de bien, c'est quelqu'un qui arrive à surnager dans sa baignoire de Guiness©



Guinness G U I 2N E 2S comme Guinness quoi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guinness G U I 2N E 2S comme Guinness quoi



quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dit pas "quoi", mais "comment"


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment vas tu depuis la dérnière fois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comment vas tu depuis la dérnière fois ?



Fois rare où j'arrive à monter dans le TGV et à poster


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fois rare où j'arrive à monter dans le TGV et à poster



et à poster des lettres d'amour


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et à poster des lettres d'amour



À mourir de rire cette intervention.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> À mourir de rire cette intervention.



Intervention réussie, vous pouvez rentrer à la base


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Intervention réussie, vous pouvez rent*rer à la base*


raie à la baselle* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plat surprenant mais pas tant que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_* ce fut dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> raie à la baselle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça... me démange...


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça... me démange...



Sam ? Dément ? Je ne veux pas y croire !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sam ? Dément ? Je ne veux pas y croire !



croire que Sam dément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ment !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sam ? Dément ? Je ne veux pas y croire !



croire que Sam dément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ment , tu peux me croire !


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

croire ou conduire, il faut choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_je lai faite simple cette fois ci_


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2004)

choisir un wagon,oui ! mais pas n'importe lequel,il y faut des gens agreables a voir et a ecoutez,pour que le voyage ne soit pas trop long et.............merde une bavure


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

une bavure verte et pas mure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

mûres sont ces fraises des bois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_bijour ami(e)s du TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une bavure verte et pas mure



mures, comme des fraises des bois tellement bonnes en confitures...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> mûres sont ces fraises des bois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













bonjour  _Fredoupsy_





serais-tu aussi gourmande que moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy tellement gourmande... a dit:
			
		

> mûres sont ces fraises des bois...



bois dans lesquels j'emmène Fredoupsy à la recherche de fraises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_j'avais pas le choix_


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bois dans lesquels j'emmène Fredoupsy à la recherche de fraises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le choix dans la date


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

*dattes et fraises des bois en confiture ça doit être curieux  ? *


_vi, j'suis très gourmande... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



çA vient de mon papounet l'est cuisinier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *dattes et fraises des bois en confiture ça doit être curieux  ? *
> _vi, j'suis très gourmande...
> 
> 
> ...



curry euh... comme celui qui parfume si bien les placards de ta cuisine


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> curry euh... comme celui qui parfume si bien les placards de ta cuisine



Cuisine américaine, salle d'eau, entrée, séjour, 2 chambres


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Cuisine américaine, salle d'eau, entrée, séjour, 2 chambres



chambre en mezzanine, mansardée c'est plus intime


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chambre en mezzanine, mansardée c'est plus intime



Intime comme un secret révélé un beau jour d'été


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Intime comme un secret révélé un beau jour d'été



un secret révélé un beau jour d'été: il va falloir se montrer patient


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un secret révélé un beau jour d'été: il va falloir se montrer patient



patient, très patient mais ma patience à des limites, faudrait voir à ne pas mélanger les pinceaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un secret révélé un beau jour d'été: il va falloir se montrer patient



Patient Lemmy l'est c'est sûr


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Patient Lemmy l'est c'est sûr



sur mes genoux, c'est là que je te préfère assise...


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sur mes genoux, c'est là que je te préfère assise...



Assise dans son peignoire, encore mouillée de ses bains et émotions, elle ne savait plus où donner de la tête dans le mur. Bientôt sa vie, sécoulant dans ses veines et par ses bras offerts aux larmes et lames affutées, ne sera plus quun souvenir de sa mort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Assise dans son peignoire, encore mouillée de ses bains et émotions, elle ne savait plus où donner de la tête dans le mur. Bientôt sa vie, sécoulant dans ses veines et par ses bras offerts aux larmes et lames affutées, ne sera plus quun souvenir de sa mort.



Mords dans la pomme pour qu'elle ressemble à une apple


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Apple G5, l'ordinateur de bureau le plus puissant au monde


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Apple G5, l'ordinateur de bureau le plus puissant au monde


*puissant(e) :* adjectif et nom masculin notablement connu pour sa particularité de rimer avec nuisant.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *puissant(e) :* adjectif et nom masculin notablement connu pour sa particularité de rimer avec nuisant.








 dommage, je laimais bien ma réplique mais jai oublié « ou monde » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon alors :
sent, oh monde, la vanité de tes puissant qui vivent en t'épuisant.

_ ça va là ??? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Et puis z'en suis persuadé personne n'a rien bu


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis z'en suis persuadé personne n'a rien bu



Personne n'a rien bu, parce qu'il n'y avait rien à boire.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

y avait rien à boire alors chuis allé en chercher


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y avait rien à boire alors chuis allé en chercher



"chuis allé en chercher" c'est bien joli tout ça, mais où t'es passé


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "chuis allé en chercher" c'est bien joli tout ça, mais où t'es passé



_J'suis là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Passé sous silence, chut!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> _J'suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chut!!!!!!!!!!!!!  j'lai vue passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> _J'suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chut c'est un secret bien gardé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> chut c'est un secret bien gardé



_grillé_


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

j'ai vue passer l'ange, je vais le suivre


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

Suivre sa trace ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vue passer l'ange, je vais le suivre



je vais le suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attention, c'est *un* ange


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Trace de frein dans le slip


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Trace de frein dans le slip


frein dans le slip, accélérateur dans la main


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Dans la main, tiens la bien


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dans la main, tiens la bien


bien sous tout rapport


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bien sous tout rapport



Rapports ambigüs et ambidextres


----------



## aricosec (10 Février 2004)

ambidextre comme la main de  monica dans la culotte de sam


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ambidextre comme la main de  monica dans la culotte de sam



sam est un drole de veinard


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

veinard à qui l'dis-tu ? ! ? ! ? !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> veinard à qui l'dis-tu ? ! ? ! ? !




tututtte... circulez !  y'a rien à voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  z'êtes trop jeunes le pépé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> veinard à qui l'dis-tu ? ! ? ! ? !



disturb are you


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tututtte... circulez !  y'a rien à voir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le pépé l'est encore vert


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

verte de peur, elle s'en alla se cacher sous sa couette en y blottissant tout contre elle son petit ourson tout brun


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> verte de peur, elle s'en alla se cacher sous sa couette en y blottissant tout contre elle son petit ourson tout brun



son petit ourson tout brun est ravi de se blottir dans un endroit si doux


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> son petit ourson tout brun est ravi de se blottir dans un endroit si doux



Douux ceuuuuument, douceuuuuuument, doucement s'en va le jour


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2004)

Le jour, compagnons nains de jardins, est venu. Il faut nous révolter !
Que le sang coule, et rougisse la terre ; mais que ce soit pour notre liberté !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le jour, compagnons nains de jardins, est venu. Il faut nous révolter !
> Que le sang coule, et rougisse la terre ; mais que ce soit pour notre liberté !



Liberté j'écris ton nom


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Liberté j'écris ton nom



nom de nom, mais c'est quoi ce machin ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2004)

machin,c'est comme ça que celestine a qualifié mon jouli nez


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2004)

N'êtes pas trop libérés, au moins ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> N'êtes pas trop libérés, au moins ?



Au moins que cela se sache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car le contraire serait navrant


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins que cela se sache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Navrant ??? Navrant... Un plat de navet au safran ???


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Navrant ??? Navrant... Un plat de navet au safran ???



5francs c'est moins qu'1euro


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 5francs c'est moins qu'1euro



1 euro pour vos pensées, des millions pour votre coeur


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 1 euro pour vos pensées, des millions pour votre coeur



Votre coeur bat-il encore ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2004)

Encore la même chose ? Tiens, un GODSPEED YOU ! BLACK EMPEROR pour changer ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Encore la même chose ? Tiens, un GODSPEED YOU ! BLACK EMPEROR pour changer ...



Changer de coeur et perdre son âme au diable qui les voudra


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Changer de coeur et perdre son âme au diable qui les voudra



Voudras tu un jour me rencontrer ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Voudras tu un jour me rencontrer ?



Rencontrer un ami un beau matin sur un chemin de grande solitude


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rencontrer un ami un beau matin sur un chemin de grande solitude



Sur un chemin de grande solitude, c'est pas facile de faire de l'auto-stop


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur un chemin de grande solitude, c'est pas facile de faire de l'auto-stop



Stop je monte dans ta voiture et on va faire un tour


----------



## KARL40 (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Stop je monte dans ta voiture et on va faire un tour



Tournicoti, tournicoton...
C'est l'année zéro de la Rébellion.
L'heure de la révolte a enfin sonné...
L'état de l'enfant roi est partout proclamé !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tournicoti, tournicoton...
> C'est l'année zéro de la Rébellion.
> L'heure de la révolte a enfin sonné...
> L'état de l'enfant roi est partout proclamé !!!



L'état de l'enfant roi est partout proclamé !!! un bisou et au lit oui


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

Oui Papa ... Fais pas ci, fais pas ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui Papa ... Fais pas ci, fais pas ça



ça c'est sûr on ira tous au paradis


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est sûr on ira tous au paradis



Au paradis y'a que des gens gentils


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

Gentils, ceux qui croient au paradis !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Gentils, ceux qui croient au paradis !



Au paradis y'a aussi des monstres gentils


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

gentil paradis sans monstre orange mais avec un ange


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> gentil paradis sans monstre orange mais avec un ange



Un ange passe


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

Un ange gris métallisé descendra du ciel et embrassera notre terre ...


----------



## KillerDeMouches (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un ange gris métallisé descendra du ciel et embrassera notre terre ...



Terre qui roule n'ammasse pas mousse...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

KillerDeMouches a dit:
			
		

> Terre qui roule n'ammasse pas mousse...



pas d'mousse, mais qu'est-ce qu'on va boire ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

Boire un grand verre de Banga bien frais !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Boire un grand verre de Banga bien frais !



Frais ou chaud burk


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2004)

burk ! burk burK !disait totoche en se relevant de dessous le bureau de son patron


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> burk ! burk burK !disait totoche en se relevant de dessous le bureau de son patron



Patron, si t'es champion, donnes moi, donnes moi
Patron si t'es champion donnes moi une augmentation


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2004)

augmentation du taux dhumidité : _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ gus
(un _ pour une lettre)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> augmentation du taux dhumidité : _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ gus
> (un _ pour une lettre)



Gustave arrête de faire des bonds par dessus ton petit frère


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Gustave arrête de faire dans bonds par dessus ton petit frère



[HC]et la solution tu las au moins ?[/HC]


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Gustave arrête de faire des bonds par dessus ton petit frère



Petit frère bonne nuit


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Petit frère bonne nuit



Nuit fut bonne merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ßon gromanche à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit fut bonne merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tous à poil


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tous à poil



Tous à poil et bien bronzés on dansera dans la forêt


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tous à poil et bien bronzés on dansera dans la forêt



Dans la foret j'irais manger des champignons


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2004)

champignons que fume souvent gribouille l'affreux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

Affreux Jojo, montre nous tes mains


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Affreux Jojo, montre nous tes mains



Mains sales ayant besoin d'être lavées au savon


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mains sales ayant besoin d'être lavées au savon


vont encore vnir nous faire chier les képis


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vont encore vnir nous faire chier les képis



Képis, képis...et vas y encore des propos anti flics...le rebelle du Week End a frappé


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Képis, képis...et vas y encore des propos anti flics...le rebelle du Week End a frappé



Frappé avec beaucoup de glace


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Frappé avec beaucoup de glace



Glaces, boissons, beignets, qui veux mes glaces ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)

Glacé mon Banga, s'il te plait !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Glacé mon Banga, s'il te plait !



S'il te plait, arretes avec tes boissons douteuses


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2004)

douteuses ?,vous avez dit douteuses ? ,comme c'est suspecte


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)

Suspecté d'injure au Roi Sarkozy ? Un mois ferme !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Suspecté d'injure au Roi Sarkozy ? Un mois ferme !



ferme la fenetre, il fait froid dehors


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ferme la fenetre, il fait froid dehors



dehors avec toi, c'est toujours mieux que dedans sans toi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dehors avec toi, c'est toujours mieux que dedans sans toi



Sans toi ni loi


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sans toi ni loi



L'oiseau s'envole au-dessus de l'étang


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'oiseau s'envole au-dessus de l'étang



Etend ton linge, il séchera plus vite


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Etend ton linge, il séchera plus vite



Plus vite, plus fort Global postera


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Plus vite, plus fort Global postera



GlobalCut postera si il veux


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)

Veux-tu une petite bière ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu une petite bière ?



Un petite bière + une petite bière + une petite bière + une petite bière + une petite bière + une petite bière + une petite bière ça devrait aller


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)

Ca devrait aller ... droit dans le mur avec tout ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

Avec tout ça et tout ce qu'on envoie dans l'espace, on est pas dans la merde


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ça et tout ce qu'on envoie dans l'espace, on est pas dans la merde



Mer de sable, mer de glace, mer d'huile, mer bleue et chaude des Antilles


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

c'st vrai qu'elle chaude la mer des Antilles j'en revient


----------



## KARL40 (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mer de sable, mer de glace, mer d'huile, mer bleue et chaude des Antilles



Des lentilles ? Je porte déjà des lunettes, ça suffit !


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2004)

reviens  veus tu disais le  bedouin a son chameau qui l'avait laissé seul au milieu du desert


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Des lentilles ? Je porte déjà des lunettes, ça suffit !



Suffit pas de courir il faut partir en retard


----------



## KARL40 (17 Février 2004)

Retarder sa montre ne fait pas avancer le temps ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Retarder sa montre ne fait pas avancer le temps ...



le temps c'est de l'argent


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

l'argent c'est nécessaire mais pas essentiel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> l'argent c'est nécessaire mais pas essentiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu le dis, ça doit être vrai


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis, ça doit être vrai



vrai accord sur le fond et sur la forme alors?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> vrai accord sur le fond et sur la forme alors?



Alors justement, j'attendais la question et donc sur la forme je suis aussi d'accord


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors justement, j'attendais la question et donc sur la forme je suis aussi d'accord



D'accord alors on passe à la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tu bois quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord alors on passe à la suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une pinte de Guinness bien sur


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bien sûr alors je te sers avec plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr alors je te sers avec plaisir



Avec plaisir et je te met quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir et je te met quoi ?



Quoi d'autre sinon un 51 bien frais


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi d'autre sinon un 51 bien frais



Bien frais, et hop avec des glaçon quand même ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bien frais, et hop avec des glaçon quand même ?




Quand même il faut bien ça avec les olives vertes


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

Olives vertes, anchois, tapenade, tout est prêt pour l'apéro


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Olives vertes, anchois, tapenade, tout est prêt pour l'apéro




Apéro time puis petite sieste à l'ombre d'un parasol en plein été


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

En plein été il fait trop chaud pour bouger


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En plein été il fait trop chaud pour bouger



Bouger juste ce qu'il faut pour capter une brise fraîche


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bouger juste ce qu'il faut pour capter une brise fraîche



Fraiche comme une bonne bière que l'on savoure à l'ombre du arbre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fraiche comme une bonne bière que l'on savoure à l'ombre d'un arbre



à l'ombre d'un arbre il fait bon rêver en écoutant le crissement ininterrompu des cigales...


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2004)

cigale chantante dans  les feuillages, pendant que je me resert un pastis sous la tonnelle fleuri


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> cigale chantante dans  les feuillages, pendant que je me resert un pastis sous la tonnelle fleurie



sous la tonnelle fleurie, endroit délicieux où abriter nos calins d'été...


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2004)

calins d'eté,ou d'hiver,mais là c'est plutot a coup de  grog au rhum de la martinique


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> calins d'eté,ou d'hiver,mais là c'est plutot a coup de  grog au rhum de la martinique



Rhum de la martinique et tout va bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rhum de la martinique et tout va bien



Tout va bien on pourra parler, et s'amuser


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

S'amuser toute la nuit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> S'amuser toute la nuit



Toute la nuit au clair de lune d'un plein été


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

Été passé au bord du lac à rien faire comme un grolandais


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Été passé au bord du lac à rien faire comme un grolandais



Gros landais taureau de belle lignée


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Gros landais taureau de belle lignée



Belle ligne et jolie frimousse


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Belle ligne et jolie frimousse



Jolie frimousse endormie aprés un baiser donné pour souhaiter une bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

Bonne nuit passée, reveil difficile, en route pour une nouvelle journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit passée, reveil difficile, en route pour une nouvelle journée



Journée ensoleillée et bien occupée


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)

Occupé ! Occuppé ! Pas un WC de libre !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Occupé ! Occuppé ! Pas un WC de libre !



Libre à toi d'aller faire tes besoins où bon te semble


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)

Sembles-tu te rendre compte à quel point on tourne en rond ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

On tourne en rond, on tourne en rond et j'ai soif


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On tourne en rond, on tourne en rond et j'ai soif



J'ai soif mais je n'ai plus faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une tite Guinness?


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2004)

guinness plein mon chapeau,je la bois toute entiere


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

Je la bois toute entiere et j'en commande une autre


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je la bois toute entiere et j'en commande une autre



autre personne avec qui la boire


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> autre personne avec qui la boire



Boire c'est vital


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Boire c'est vital




Vitalité... cavalez! gigotez!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vitalité... cavalez! gigotez!



Gigot, thé, ça sent la grande cuisine anglaise


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gigot, thé, ça sent la grande cuisine anglaise




En glaise ou en carton il est mignon


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

il est mignon le petit


----------



## aricosec (20 Février 2004)

petit dejeuner servi par une nymphette nue


----------



## gribouille (20 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> petit dejeuner servi par une nymphette nue



tu vas en crever Tatie... laisse tomber... regarde ton Derrick et ronfle pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2004)

nymphette nue qui pète, qui pue


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nymphette nue qui pète, qui pue



pullulent les papillons de nuit qui volent dans le rayon de lune


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2004)

Lune qui se dévoile derrière de gros nuages blancs


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lune qui se dévoile derrière de gros nuages blancs



Blanc comme du coton doux et chaud


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2004)

Chaud devant


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chaud devant



Devant, derrière, sur le côté, il y a des petits pois partout sur sa robe


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

Sa robe de mariée était la plus belle de toutes celles que j'avais vu jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sa robe de mariée était la plus belle de toutes celles que j'avais vu jusqu'à maintenant



maintenant que le printemps arrivait, elle était heureuse


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que le printemps arrivait, elle était heureuse



Elle était heureuse, il y avait du soleil de jour-là !


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2004)

ce  jour là ,je vis un gros ronibus ecraser la GRIBOUILLETTE,et ça  fit floc sur le pavé mouillé


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce  jour là ,je vis un gros ronibus ecraser la GRIBOUILLETTE,et ça  fit floc sur le pavé mouillé



le pavé mouillé ça fait glisser les ronibus, mais les gribouillettes écrasées encore plus !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> le pavé mouillé ça fait glisser les ronibus, mais les gribouillettes écrasées encore plus !!!



Encore plus de bruit


----------



## KARL40 (23 Février 2004)

Bruit stressant du robinet qui goutte ... goutte ... goutte


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bruit stressant du robinet qui goutte ... goutte ... goutte



Une goutte de vodka  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , pas plus haut que le bord, après c'est gâché


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une goutte de vodka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



après c'est gâché si elle ne tombe pas dans ton gosier


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> après c'est gâché si elle ne tombe pas dans ton gosier



Ton gosier devrait pouvoir en accueillir aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ton gosier devrait pouvoir en accueillir aussi



Aussi servons-nous sans attendre demain


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aussi servons-nous sans attendre demain



Demain est un autre jour, t'as raison, profitons d'aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (23 Février 2004)

Aujourd'hui c'est hier en pire


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est hier en pire



pyramide de chamalows recouverts de chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

Chocolat noisette


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat noisette



Noisettes craquantes surmontant une glace à la vanille et au praliné


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

praliné avec un parassol, comme au restaurant


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> praliné avec un parassol, comme au restaurant



restaurant où il fait bon dîner


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2004)

il fait bon dîner des crêpes en ce mardi gras


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il fait bon dîner des crêpes en ce mardi gras



crêpes en ce mardi gras avec du sucre, du Grand Marnier et du chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> crêpes en ce mardi gras avec du sucre, du Grand Marnier et du chocolat



Chocolat noir, ou au lait ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat noir, ou au lait ?



au lait avec un petit goût de noisette style nutella


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> au lait avec un petit goût de noisette style nutella



Nutelllllllllllllll la


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nutelllllllllllllll la



Nuteeeeeeeeelllla  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nuteeeeeeeeelllla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu aurais pas pu trouver mieux


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2004)

mieux que bien,je me doute,mais mieux que super je ne sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mieux que bien,je me doute,mais mieux que super je ne sais pas



pas à pas il osera dire ce qu'il en pense


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2004)

pense a moi disais l'unijambiste au cordonnier  borgne


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2004)

Cordonnier borgne, chaussures trouées


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2004)

troués comme le cul du garenne transpercé de mille trous de balles


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

balles perdues, si seulement je les rattrapais ....


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Si seulement je les rattrapais je ne les laisserais pas s'exploser par terre


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement je les rattrapais je ne les laisserais pas s'exploser par terre



par terre tu ne tomberas point, car je serai là pour te rattraper


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

rattraper au vol et aussitôt relancer


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> rattraper au vol et aussitôt relancer



relancer Global pour qu'il attérisse sur l'oreiller


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> relancer Global pour qu'il attérisse sur l'oreiller



Sur l'oreiller j'aime bien passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'oreiller j'aime bien passer




passer par ici puis repasser la couette


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Repasser la couette, mais sutout passer et repasser dessous


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Repasser la couette, mais sutout passer et repasser dessous



dessous, bien au chaud, avec pleins de bisous qu'est-ce se sera bien


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Ca sera bien, mais encore mieux demain


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera bien, mais encore mieux demain



demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand le soleil se levera un sourire éclairera son visage


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Son visage etait tellement blanc qu'il m'illumina


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Son visage etait tellement blanc qu'il m'illumina



m'illumina pas sa douceur mais la beauté de son coeur était bien grande aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Aussi je l'invita à passer un moment avec moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aussi je l'invitai à passer un moment avec moi




un moment avec moi, quelques moments de bonheur ensemble, hors du temps


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Du temps on en aura trop quand on serra mort, alors prifitons-en


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Du temps on en aura trop quand on serra mort, alors prifitons-en



profitons-en trinquons


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

trinquons ensemble à tout, à rien, trinquons pour nous


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> trinquons ensemble à tout, à rien, trinquons pour nous



pour nous la Guinness coule à flots


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Coule à flots, coule toujours, mon verre est vide


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Coule à flots, coule toujours, mon verre est vide




vide comme un puits sans fond


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Sans fond je tombe au fin fond sans m'inquieter


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2004)

quietez,quietez,je vous donnerais peut etre quelque chose


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

Quelque chose en toi ne tourne pas rond


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose en toi ne tourne pas rond



rond, mais autour de toi tout tourne si rond


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

six rond et 3 carrés


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> six rond et 3 carrés



carré comme un cube


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

un cube à sept faces


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un cube à sept faces



Face à tant de mystère que faire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

faire, défaire et refaire sont les clefs de la réussite


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faire, défaire et refaire sont les clefs de la réussite



réussite assurée avec beaucoup de soutien


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2004)

Soutien ferme et accueil très moelleux : l'est très bien mon nouveau matelas !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

Mon nouveau matelas je vais l'essayer dès ce soir


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2004)

ce soir je vais faire des crepes,ça mange pas de pain


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

Pas de pain, pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2004)

Pas de chocolat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a pu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  fini... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'vais quand même revérifier au fond du placard...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2004)

chocolat au lait ou chocolat noir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

au fond du placard il y a des rats


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> au fond du placard il y a des rats



des rats qui chantent et qui dansent en se frottant la panse


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> des rats qui chantent et qui dansent en se frottant la panse



la pense bien remplie, on dort mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la pense bien remplie, on dort mieux




on dort mieux avec un baiser sur la joue


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Sur la joue et sur la bip


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur la joue et sur la bip



sur la bip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> sur la bip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ailleurs dans le cou


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs dans le cou




Dans le cou qui sent bon la pêche ou le muguet


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

le muguet, le 1er mai


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le muguet, le 1er mai



Le premier mai c'est le jour du bonheur mais les autres jours aussi depuis que je suis ici


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...)depuis que je suis ici



ici ou ailleurs, peu importe, pourvu qu'on soit ... ensemble


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> ici ou ailleurs, peu importe, pourvu qu'on soit ... ensemble



ensemble veste/pantalon, fleurs et rayures, retouches à prévoir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ensemble veste/pantalon, fleurs et rayures, retouches à prévoir



A prévoir en cas de mauvais temps, bottes, imperméable et bien sur un parapluie


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A prévoir en cas de mauvais temps, bottes, imperméable et bien sur un parapluie



parapluie, paratonnerre, patatras fit-il en tombant avec fracas


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Avec fracas, boum, bam, tout s'ecroula


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2004)

tout s'ecroula le jour au je te vis au lit avec le plombier


----------



## KARL40 (5 Mars 2004)

Plombier que j'avais appelé moi-même pour remédier à mes fuites ...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Plombier que j'avais appelé moi-même pour remédier à mes fuites ...



Pour remédier à mes fuites j'ai arrété de boire du Banga


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour remédier à mes fuites j'ai arrété de boire du Banga



Banga et chutes du Niagara


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Banga et chutes du Niagara



Niagara, de Henry Hathaway avec Marilyn Monroe


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Marilyn Monroe elle est morte


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Marilyn Monroe elle est morte



morte mais quelle beauté imagée elle nous a laissée


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Elle nous a laissée un cendrier vide


----------



## jathenais (5 Mars 2004)

vide, comme mon verre ... patron ! une autre !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Une autre Guinness comme d'ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens d'ailleurs c'est l'heure, j'y vais


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une autre Guinness comme d'ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'y vais sur le TGV poster mon 4000 post


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais sur le TGV poster mon 4000 post



4000 posts félicitations


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 4000 posts félicitations


 
félicitations, piége à cons


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Cons surs


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Cons surs


Cons surs, Bites frères, il venait de franchir un grand pas dans la compréhension du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Cons surs, Bites frères, il venait de franchir un grand pas dans la compréhension du monde.



monde à construire selon nos envies...


----------



## barbarella (9 Mars 2004)

En vie, et en bonne santé, c'est le principal.


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En vie, et en bonne santé, c'est le principal.


le prince y pallie, c'est déjà çà

_bonjour vous_


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

C'est déjà çà mais c'est pas tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà çà mais c'est pas tout



Tout ce qui est bien sera encore là demain


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Demain est un autre jour, d'ici là il peux se passer plein de choses


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Demain est un autre jour, d'ici là il peux se passer plein de choses



Choses nocturnes pleines de mystère


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

mystères impénétrables ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2004)

impenetrable comme mon impermeable


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> impenetrable comme mon impermeable



impermeable ou impertinent, l'Arico


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2004)

l'Arico peux se manger en vinaigrette


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2004)

vinaigrette de LEMMY,pour cannibales sans dents


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

dents du Midi ou dents-de lion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bonne nuit !_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> dents du Midi ou dents-de lion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lion du soir: espoir

_bonne nuit, Fredoupsy_


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lion du soir: espoir



espoir qui fait vivre mais ne nourrit pas toujours son homme.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Son homme ne vaux pas plus que toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Son homme ne vaux pas plus que toi



Toi tu vaux mieux que lui


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Lui de toute façon c'est qu'un gros con


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lui de toute façon c'est qu'un gros con



con il est né, con il disparaitra


----------



## aricosec (11 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> con il est né, con il disparaitra


.
disparaitra au royaume des cons heureux


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Heureux les simple d'esprit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Heureux les simple d'esprit



esprit es-tu là


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Là, n'est pas la question


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là, n'est pas la question



question de point de vue.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Vue d'ici c'est comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vue d'ici c'est comme ça



comme ça, ça ira


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Ca ira mieux demain


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca ira mieux demain



Demain je serai toujours là


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Demain je serai toujours là



je serai toujours là quand tu auras besoin de moi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Moi, ce que j'en dis


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que j'en dis



Dis moi un peu quand on y arrivera?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi un peu quand on y arrivera?



arrivera, arrivera pas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrivera, arrivera pas



Pas tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout de suite



suite au prochain n°


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Numéro complémentaire le vingt-sept


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Numéro complémentaire le vingt-sept



vingt-sept fois trois = quatre-vingt-un


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vingt-sept fois trois = quatre-vingt-un



 quatre-vingt-un moins trente cinquante et un


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quatre-vingt-un moins trente cinquante et un



51 fois plus de chances de flooder


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 51 fois plus de chances de flooder



flooder, toujours flooder, alors qu'il existe tant de boissons alcoolisées


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 51 fois plus de chances de flooder



flooder, ça vaut mieux que de picoler


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

Picoler et flooder sont les deux mamelles de MacG


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> flooder, toujours flooder, alors qu'il existe tant de boissons alcoolisées





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> flooder, ça vaut mieux que de picoler



alcoolisées, picoler, c'est plus un forum, c'est les alcooliques anonymes.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

Les alcooliques anonymes sont heureux de te compter parmis eux


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les alcooliques anonymes sont heureux de te compter parmis eux



Parmi eux il sera bien et heureux


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Heureux dites-vous et vous l'êtes-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Heureux dites-vous et vous l'êtes-vous ?



êtes-vous celle que j'attendais


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

j'attendais le jour et la nuit j'attendais, son retour


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Retour de l'inconnu(e), ni femme, ni homme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Retour de l'inconnu(e), ni femme, ni homme



ni femme, ni homme: un escargot, alors


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Alors, voilà, voilà !


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Alors, voilà, voilà !



Voilà du boudin.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Alors, voilà, voilà !



voilà où ça mène toutes ces bêtises


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà du boudin.




Boudin Blanc


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Boudin Blanc



Boudin Blanc truffé: c'est super


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Boudin Blanc truffé: c'est super



super naze et indigeste


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2004)

indigeste comme la lettre de mon percepteur ce rigolo


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> indigeste comme la lettre de mon percepteur ce rigolo



rigolo comme un percepteur, ça fait peur.


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rigolo comme un percepteur, ça fait peur.



« peur oui, peur. comme saisit dune terreur indicible » 

ainsi parlait H.P. Lowecraft


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « peur oui, peur. comme saisit dune terreur indicible »
> 
> ainsi parlait H.P. Lowecraft


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « peur oui, peur. comme saisit dune terreur indicible »
> 
> ainsi parlait H.P. Lowecraft



H.P. Lowecraft : ce modèle d'imprimante n'est pas reconnu par le système, veuillez installer les drivers correspondants.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> H.P. Lowecraft : ce modèle d'imprimante n'est pas reconnu par le système, veuillez installer les drivers correspondants.



correspondants: faut encore les trouver!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2004)

Ttrouver un endroit tranquille pour faire la sieste


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ttrouver un endroit tranquille pour faire la sieste



Faire la sieste en galante compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faire la sieste en galante compagnie



Compagnie des Wagons Lits et des grands Express Européens


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Express Européens n°3615, 5 minutes d'arret en gare de Trouville


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Express Européens n°3615, 5 minutes d'arret en gare de Trouville



Trouville, Deauville c'est en Normandie


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Trouville, Deauville c'est en Normandie



Normandie, que j'irais revoir, si j'en ai le temps, et l'envie


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Envie de chier, je reviens dans 5 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

5 minutes de TGV et hop !  nous voilà au bord du Lac à manger des croissants    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bonne ap'  !_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Des croissants au beurre avec un bon café


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Des croissants au beurre avec un bon café



Un bon café pour faire passer le pousse-café


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Pousse-café, café, pousse-café, café, pousse-café, café, apéro


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pousse-café, café, pousse-café, café, pousse-café, café, apéro



apérotime for Global


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> apérotime for Global



Global il aime bien ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Global il aime bien ça



ça et autre chose mais c'est un secret


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça et autre chose mais c'est un secret








 mais je n'en dirai pas plus


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Plus ça serait de trop


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça serait de trop



trop pour lui mais ça ne sera jamais trop


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> trop pour lui mais ça ne sera jamais trop



trop d' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça n'existe pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trop d'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas si vite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas si vite



vite fait, bien fait


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Bien fait, na


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bien fait, na



na na na nanèèèèreeee...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> na na na nanèèèèreeee...




na na na nanèèèèreeee.. dit-il en lui souriant puis il l'embrassa


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> na na na nanèèèèreeee...



ère primaire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ère primaire



primaire, on peut le dire, mais elle a de ces yeux!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Yeux châtains, yeux câlins


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Yeux châtains, yeux câlins



Yeux calins et remplis de douceur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Douceur au coeur, bonheur


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Douceur au coeur, bonheur



 bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de se retrouver le soir venu


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Le soir venu un petit tour sous la couette


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le soir venu un petit tour sous la couette



couette douillette et pleine de plumes


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Pleine de plumes comme une poule


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pleine de plumes comme une poule



Une poule sur un mur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Mur de la honte


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mur de la honte



honte à ceux qui les construisent


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Ceux qui les construisent devraient être en prison


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui les construisent devraient être en prison



prison de flammes, prison de glace


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Glace au chocolat et à la cerise


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Glace au chocolat et à la cerise



la cerise sur la chantilly constellée d'amandes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> la cerise sur la chantilly constellée d'amandes



amandes douces pour l'huile dont j'oindrai ta peau...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Ta peau tatouée sentait bon le sable chaud


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ta peau tatouée sentait bon le sable chaud



Le sable chaud et doré de la plage ...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

La plage, le soleil, les nanas


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La plage, le soleil, les nanas



Les nanas jolies en bikini


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Bikini transparents avec des élastiques là


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bikini transparents avec des élastiques là



élastiques là qui peuvent craquer à tout moment et alors là


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Et alors là, en avant pour la fiesta


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> élastiques là qui peuvent craquer à tout moment et alors là



alors là, t'as encore rien vu


----------



## prerima (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> élastiques là qui peuvent craquer à tout moment et alors là



Et alors là .... rien


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Et alors là .... rien



Prerima toi ici


----------



## prerima (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Prerima toi ici



C'était obligé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> C'était obligé !



obligé de laisser passer


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Bon, c'est quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est quand ?














me suis trompé de sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Encore je comprenais pas tout


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> me suis trompé de sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

passer les nuages qui portent Global


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> passer les nuages qui portent Global



Global is good for you


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Global is good for you



For you and for me because he's my friend


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

My friend , viens dans mes bras


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> My friend , viens dans mes bras



Mes bras t'entendent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mes bras t'entendent



en temps de chaleur, vaut mieux être en terrasse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

En terrasse j'irais bien, mais j'peux pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En terrasse j'irais bien, mais j'peux pas



J'peux pas venir tout de suite mais plus tard


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2004)

plus tard,c'est mieux que jamais


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2004)

Jamais, il ne faut jamais dire jamais.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Jamais, il ne faut jamais dire jamais.



jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> jamais



Jamais je ne l'oublierai


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Je ne l'oublierai sauf si


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'oublierai sauf si



Sauf s'il y a trahison et si son coeur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Si son coeur part ailleurs, je meurt


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si son coeur part ailleurs, je meurs




Je meurs de chagrin et se souffrance sans que


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Sans queue un coup de main ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sans queue un coup de main ?



Un coup de main, un coup de pied ou un bisou


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

rrrrooonnn....rrrrrlllllrrrrooooonnnn


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn rrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooonnnnnnn


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

maaooouu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Un bisou partout


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un bisou partout



Partout et n'importe où nous


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn rrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooonnnnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Où nous irons ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> maaooouu ?



Miiiiiiiiaaaoooooouuuuu Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnnnn rrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrroooooonnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Miiiiiiiiaaaoooooouuuuu Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnnnn rrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrroooooonnnnnnnnnn






_bis_


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Miiiiiiiiaaaoooooouuuuu Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnnnn rrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrroooooonnnnnnnnnn



rrrllllooonnn rrrrllrron rrrr rrr rrr rrroooon


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Où nous irons ?



Nous irons où tu voudras quand tu


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Quand tu voudras


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rrrllllooonnn rrrrllrron rrrr rrr rrr rrroooon




rrroooon Rrrrrrrrrrrremiaaaaaaouuuuuuuuuuuu rrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooonnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> rrroooon Rrrrrrrrrrrremiaaaaaaouuuuuuuuuuuu rrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooonnnnn



Dehors les chats


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu voudras



Tu voudras bien m'emmener loin


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dehors les chats




FFFFFSSSSSHHHHH FFFSSHHHHH (griff griffffe) FSSHHHHHHHHH (lacèrrrrrr lacèrrrrr)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> FFFFFSSSSSHHHHH FFFSSHHHHH (griff griffffe) FSSHHHHHHHHH (lacèrrrrrr lacèrrrrr)




FSSHHHHHHHHH (lacèrrrrrr lacèrrrrr) Mwwwwwaoooooooooou Mwwwwwaaaaaouuuuuuuuuuu GGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   FFFFFFfsssssssssschhhhh Mwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaouwwwwwwwwou (.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 léch léch) Rooooooonnnnnnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Loin de moi cette idée


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Beuurrp


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée



FSSSHHHHH (gniakkk gniakk)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée








 cette idée est de toi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Toi ca va ?


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

Tibo = 4 points + grib = 4 points  / VS / Global = 1 point....


Global dead.... game over.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toi ca va ?



ça va c'est vite dit mais tu es là


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Tibo = 4 points + grib = 4 points  / VS / Global = 1 point....
> 
> 
> Global dead.... game over.....



An other game  rrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooonnnnnnnnnnn Miaouuuuuuuuuu?


Global ressuscite demain jour de la ST Patrick


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Tibo = 4 points + grib = 4 points  / VS / Global = 1 point....
> 
> 
> Global dead.... game over.....



Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> An other game  rrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooonnnnnnnnnnn Miaouuuuuuuuuu?



Miaouuuuuuuuuu où elle est la souris


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça va c'est vite dit mais tu es là



làla la l'air de rien


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Miaouuuuuuuuuu où elle est la souris










non, rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





leves toi voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ah oui, elle est là


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Miaouuuuuuuuuu où elle est la souris



c'est global


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> làla la l'air de rien


rien ne change mais tout semble différent




_tain je suis fort dans le changement de page moi _


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> làla la l'air de rien



làla la l'air de rien il est le meilleur parce qu'il est différent


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Tout semble différent mais tellement identique


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tout semble différent mais tellement identique



tellement identique que ça peut être inquiètant


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tout semble différent mais tellement identique


tic tac fait la pendule numérique dans ses rêves


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

_* BOUUUUMMMM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tellement identique que ça peut être inquiètant


tant pis, jaurais essayé


			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _* BOUUUUMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ton cur fait boom ?


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

a pus pendule


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _* BOUUUUMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*

BOUUUUMMMM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tagada tsouin*_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _* BOUUUUMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*

Karl amène le banga, y'a boom ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tant pis, jaurais essayé



j'aurais essayé et tu y seras arrivé


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> a pus pendule



a parti paf


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> a prti paf




a prti paf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans son pif


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais essayé et tu y seras arrivé


à river trop de tôles on fini par rouiller


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Arrivé à l'heure


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à river trop de tôles on fini par rouiller



rouiller mets de l'huile


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arrivé à l'heure



bah non, trop tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arrivé à l'heure




Arrivé à l'heure il n'a pas téléphoné pour la voir


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Huile d'olive


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Huile d'olive




huile d'olive et citron


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

citron six arbres


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> citron six arbres



arbres aux mille écus


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

mille écus, partouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuze


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> arbres aux mille écus



mille écus est-ce suffisant pour une nuit damour au pied dun Ginkgo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mille écus, partouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuze



partout ze vais partout elle ira


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mille écus, partouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuze


où ze suis ze ne le zais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Elle ira pas bien loin


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> partout ze vais partout elle ira


elle ira cracher sur vos tombeaux mais pas les vrais mais pas le beau


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle ira pas bien loin


loin du cur loin du cur


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle ira pas bien loin




pas bien loin mais là où il fera beau


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

Cur de rockeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> loin du cur loin du cur



loin du coeur qui ne veut pas de son soleil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> loin du coeur qui ne veut pas de son soleil



soleil que j'espère retrouver bientôt en Provence


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

Provence parfum de la lavande


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Provence parfum de la lavande



lavande comme le miel dans mon placard


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

dans mon placard, j'ai rangé des enfants et des balais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> dans mon placard, j'ai rangé des enfants et des balais



ballets j'aime bien, mais pas à trop haute dose


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

vais vous doser moi ! un a un


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vais vous doser moi ! un a un



un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé



tant mieux, on vas avoir la paix


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux, on vas avoir la paix



Ah ca change le jeux maintenant ?
il faux les phrases faire rimer


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah ca change le jeux maintenant ?
> il faux les phrases faire rimer



Faire rimer si cela te plaît


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé



des peulpes et des communautés, il faut de tout pour faire un asile


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> des peulpes et des communautés, il faut de tout pour faire un asile



Un asile de gens sains mais pas très ordinaires


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un asile de gens sains mais pas très ordinaires



très ordinaires, ils ne le sont pas tous


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

Pas tous à la fois, y'en aura pour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous à la fois, y'en aura pour tout le monde



Tout le monde aura sa Guinness  pour la St Patrick


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde aura sa Guinness  pour la St Patrick



La St Patrick c'est maintenant, alors je fille pour pas loupper ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La St Patrick c'est maintenant, alors je fille pour pas loupper ça



saleté de bière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu pourrais faire attention, tu en a renversé partout maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2004)

Maintenant je vais me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je vais me coucher



coucher n'est pas jouer


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> coucher n'est pas jouer



Jouer avec le Guinness promet une nuit d'ivresse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jouer avec le Guinness promet une nuit d'ivresse



une nuit d'ivresse ça ne peut être qu'avec elle


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une nuit d'ivresse ça ne peut être qu'avec elle



Avec elle tous les soirs


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec elle tous les soirs



les soirs sans elle, je désespère...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Désespère pas, elle finira bien par revenir


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2004)

Revenir, pour mieux repartir.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Revenir, pour mieux repartir.



repartir c'est le prix à payer pour des retrouvailles


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> repartir c'est le prix à payer pour des retrouvailles



Retrouvailles imminantes et éminentes avec son éminence


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Avec son éminence je m'en met plein la pence


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec son éminence je m'en met plein la pence



La panse remplie mais il reste de la place pour un café et


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La panse remplie mais il reste de la place pour un café et



une _bip_  dans le


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une _bip_  dans le



le cerveau


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> le cerveau



Le cerveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à zut je l'ai oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bouges pas je reviens


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le cerveau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reviens y a le même à la maison


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Le même à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ca m'etonnerait ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le même à la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca m'etonnerait ça que ton coeur ne valent pas dix cerveaux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dix cerveaux



cerveaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> cerveaux



cerf vaut bien cent rhino


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> cerf vaut bien cent rhino



100 rhinos foncent dans la brousse chaude et humide


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 100 rhinos foncent dans la brousse chaude et humide



dans la brousse chaude et humide quand tout à coup arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> dans la brousse chaude et humide quand tout à coup arrive



Arrive à 19h47, quai cinq, deuxième voie


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arrive à 19h47, quai cinq, deuxième voie




deuxième voie une femme qui le regarde en souriant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> deuxième voie une femme qui le regarde en souriant



-"Coucou c'est moi "


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> -"Coucou c'est moi "



hell-o


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

- Moi, c'est sûr que non  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> -"Coucou c'est moi "



"Coucou c'est moi " Lorna que voilà ça te laisse pantois?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> deuxième voie une femme qui le regarde en souriant



En souriant ça passe souvent mieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Coucou c'est moi " Lorna que voilà ça te laisse pantois?








 ma laisse et je devrais me pendre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> - Moi, c'est sûr que non  !



Non ? zut alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non ? zut alors



Non ? zut alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mieux vaut me pendre alors


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non ? zut alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, on en est où ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on en est où ?




Où tu veux mais pour moi ça ne semble pas trop mal parti


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Où tu veux mais pour moi ça ne semble pas trop mal parti



parti pour toujours


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Où tu veux mais pour moi ça ne semble pas trop mal parti



Au fait c'est quoi le "but" ...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je n'ai pû résister à l'envie de m'immiscer ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> parti pour toujours




toujours reprendre le ou les derniers mots du dernier post tel est le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> - Moi, c'est sûr que non  !



non, je ne dirai rien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> toujours reprendre le ou les derniers mots du dernier post tel est le jeu



Le jeu me parait assez simple vu ainsi


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu me parait assez simple vu ainsi




ainsi Lorna nous attendons ta participation


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu me parait assez simple vu ainsi



ainsi va la vie...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ainsi va la vie...



ainsi va la vie sans toi ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ainsi va la vie...



La vie, l'amour, la mort


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ainsi va la vie...



ainsi va la vie... ainsi va le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ainsi Lorna nous attendons ta participation



participation c'est action


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ainsi va la vie sans toi ...



sans toi ni loi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ni loi


sir, désir


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> sir, désir



désir de se faire reconnaître et aimer


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> sir, désir



Désirs intimes de toute une vie


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Désirs intimes de toute une vie



toute une vie sans lui mais quel chagrin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> aimer



aimer sans compter


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> aimer sans compter




aimer sans compter mais pour ça il faut aller se reposer 


PS: Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> aimer sans compter mais pour ça il faut aller se reposer
> 
> PS: Bonne nuit à tous



aller se reposer dans tes bras si tendres

ps: bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> aimer sans compter mais pour ça il faut aller se reposer
> 
> 
> PS: Bonne nuit à tous



à tous bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> à tous bonne nuit !



bonne nuit à toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit à toi aussi



Aussi tôt dit, aussitôt fait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aussi tôt dit, aussitôt fait



fait-il des bêtises comme moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fait-il des bêtises comme moi



comme moi je dis pas, mais comme toi je sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comme moi je dis pas, mais comme toi je sais pas



Je sias pas ce qui m'a pris de lui dire ça !!!!
Quelle cruche !


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je sias pas ce qui m'a pris de lui dire ça !!!!
> Quelle cruche !


cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin .... tant elle va...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2004)

elle va bien aussi et elle vous remercie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> elle va bien aussi et elle vous remercie



remercie de lui souhaiter la bienvenue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> remercie de lui souhaiter la bienvenue



Bienvenue à Gattaca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à Gattaca



Gat a ça que d'autres non pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gat a ça que d'autres non pas



non pas moi, c'est lui!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non pas moi, c'est lui!



Lui je ne lui parle plus, il est trop pénible


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lui je ne lui parle plus, il est trop pénible



trop pénible d'attendre la fin de la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trop pénible d'attendre la fin de la semaine prochaine



La fin de la semaine prochaine c'est week-end


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La fin de la semaine prochaine c'est week-end



week-end qui va être fabuleux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> week-end qui va être fabuleux



Fabuleux destin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux destin



Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Poulain tous les matins pour les gamins


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Poulain tous les matins pour les gamins



gamins ils ont été, gamins ils sont restés


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gamins ils ont été, gamins ils sont restés



Restez là où vous êtes


----------



## tomtom (22 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Restez là où vous êtes



Vous êtes là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'vous cherchais partout!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'vous cherchais partout sauf au bon endroit!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'vous cherchais partout sauf au bon endroit!



Au bon endroit pour danser


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au bon endroit pour danser



Danser, chanter, embrasser qui on voudrait


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Danser, chanter, embrasser qui on voudrait




On voudrait bien et on peut bien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On voudrait bien et on peut bien



On peut bien faire ce qu'on veux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On peut bien faire ce qu'on veux



ce qu'on veut, quand on veut, où on veut et avec qui on veut, sans oublier comme on veut


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'on veut, quand on veut, où on veut et avec qui on veut, sans oublier comme on veut



comme on veut, c'est une bonne idée


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comme on veut, c'est une bonne idée


idée du matin, chagrin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idée du matin, chagrin



chagrin du matin: câlin


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chagrin du matin: câlin



câlin du soir espoir


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2004)

espoir que cet eté sera moins chaud,car l'année derniere j'ai eu trés chaud je ne vous dit que ça,poil au !


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2004)

Poil au nez


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2004)

nez en  moins


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> nez en  moins



moins bien, mais peux faire mieux


----------



## aricosec (28 Mars 2004)

mieux que gris,je me doute !
mais mieux que blanc ?
c'est nouveau,çà vient de sortir !





ps
(merci michel)


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mieux que gris,je me doute !
> mais mieux que blanc ?
> c'est nouveau,çà vient de sortir !



C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir, le tout pour votre plus grand plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2004)

Votre plus grand plaisir ne serait-il pas d'en finir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Votre plus grand plaisir ne serait-il pas d'en finir ?



en finir je ne rêve que de ça


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> en finir je ne rêve que de ça



ça m'étonne de ta part


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonne de ta part



Ta part est aussi grosse que la miene


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ta part est aussi grosse que la miene



La mienne est démesurée par rapport à la tienne, désolé


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> La mienne est démesurée par rapport à la tienne, désolé



désolé de vous dire que tibo vous la couperas toujours a tous


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> désolé de vous dire que tibo vous la couperas toujours a tous


a tous et surtout a toi,je ne te dit que ça ,poil au


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> a tous et surtout a toi,je ne te dit que ça ,poil au



poil au sec, je ne mouille pas à tord et au travers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(tu me cherches tatie danièle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> poil au sec, je ne mouille pas à tord et au travers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

au travers de la nuit, on trouvera toujours la plus belle compagnie qui soit sur cette triste planète_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2004)

Sur cette triste planète c'est comme sur Mars


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette triste planète c'est comme sur Mars



_oui mais *mars* et ça repart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(air thebig) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2004)

ça repart peut etre !,mais a condition de mettre de l'essence dans le reservoir et non pas du gazoil si ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut dans ce type de vehicule,avez vous compris


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2004)

Avez vous compris ? Ou, je recommence ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous compris ? Ou, je recommence ?



*je recommence*rai dès que j'en aurai envie


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *je recommence*rai dès que j'en aurai envie



envie de rien, besoin de toi...


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> envie de rien, besoin de toi...


.
toi,moi ,eux ,ils,que sommes nous,ou allons nous,vous je ne sais pas, mais moi je vais boire un coup


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> toi,moi ,eux ,ils,que sommes nous,ou allons nous,vous je ne sais pas, mais moi je vais boire un coup



Boire un coup en appel un autre


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Boire un coup en appel un autre



Autres gens, autres moeurs.


----------



## aricosec (31 Mars 2004)

moeurs dissolus,comme des cailloux dans mon assiette de lentilles petit salé cochon


----------



## gribouille (31 Mars 2004)

cochon qui s'en dédie


----------



## Elisa (31 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cochon qui s'en dédie



Dédicace spéciale à mon piti grib


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Dédicace spéciale à mon piti grib



Grib et Élisa c'est une histoire d'amour


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Dédicace spéciale à mon piti grib



Grib OUILLE


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Grib et Élisa c'est une histoire d'amour



Amour toujours


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Amour toujours



Toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à jamais


----------



## Elisa (31 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jamais plus vous ne m'y reprendrez.


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> jamais plus vous ne m'y reprendrez.



Reprendrez-vous un whisky ?
oui, juste un doigt


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2004)

un doigt,c'est tout ce qu'il me faut disais la comtesse a son valet


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> un doigt,c'est tout ce qu'il me faut disais la comtesse a son valet



Valet, dame, roi, as


----------



## Elisa (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Valet, dame, roi, as



As a sein est criminel.


----------



## Tiobiloute (1 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> As a sein est criminel.



Criminel ? c'est le mot qui correspond le mieux à Bill Gates


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Criminel ? c'est le mot qui correspond le mieux à Bill Gates




Bill Gates, Bill Gates ce nom me dit quelque chose mais quoi ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates, Bill Gates ce nom me dit quelque chose mais quoi ?



Quoi ?? t'es là GlobalCut ?????? J't'entend pas !!! Y'a d'la friture sur la ligne !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?? t'es là GlobalCut ?????? J't'entend pas !!! Y'a d'la friture sur la ligne !!!!



La ligne C du RER est très perturbée, un train sur 5 circule


----------



## Elisa (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La ligne C du RER est très perturbée, un train sur 5 circule



circule sans regarder derrière lui, va se prendre le mur !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> circule sans regarder derrière lui, va se prendre le mur !!!



le mur de la honte


----------



## Elisa (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le mur de la honte



Honte avait pourtant prévenu !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Honte avait pourtant prévenu !!



Prévenu, garde à vue


----------



## aricosec (2 Avril 2004)

vue que noel c'est encore loin,je vais me faire un cadeau pour paques


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> vue que noel c'est encore loin,je vais me faire un cadeau pour paques



Pâques c'est l'occasion de passer de merveilleux moments...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> vue que noel c'est encore loin,je vais me faire un cadeau pour paques



Pâques au scanner, Noël au cimetière


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pâques au scanner, Noël au cimetière



Noël au cimetière  _Global aussi_





 grillé


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Pâques c'est l'occasion de passer de merveilleux moments...



Moments intimes rien que tous les deux


----------



## gribouille (2 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moments intimes rien que tous les deux



deux valent mieux qu'un, vous avez de la chance j'avais un jumeau, qui est mort


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moments intimes rien que tous les deux



Tous les deux, vous me faites bien rire.


----------



## gribouille (2 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moments intimes rien que tous les deux



deux valent mieux qu'un, vous avez de la chance j'avais un jumeau, qui est mort


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> deux valent mieux qu'un, vous avez de la chance j'avais un jumeau, qui est mort



mort, comme Windows (in my mind) !!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> mort, comme Windows (in my mind) !!



Windows est mort, vive le Mac ! (dans mes rêves pour l'instant malheureusement...)


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Windows est mort, vive le Mac ! (dans mes rêves pour l'instant malheureusement...)



MAC : bonheur en 3 lettres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 PCéistes passez votre chemin, vous ne nous comprendrez jamais


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> MAC : bonheur en 3 lettres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jamais sans Amok....


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> jamais sans Amok....



Amok jamais sans Gribouille


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amok jamais sans Gribouille



Gribouille, gribouilli et gribouilla sont sur un bateau


----------



## aricosec (3 Avril 2004)

bateau qui va couler,quand je lui aurait miner la cale avec un gros pétard


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

Pétard du soir, bonsoir


----------



## Tiobiloute (6 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pétard du soir, bonsoir



Bonsoir, bienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, bienvenue



Bienvenue à Paris, les filles sont si jolies


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à Paris, les filles sont si jolies



Joli comme un coeur fidéle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joli comme un coeur fidéle



Fidèle idée, ne m'a jamais quitté


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle idée, ne m'a jamais quitté



Quitté inopinément, veuillez redémarrer


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Quitté inopinément, veuillez redémarrer



Redémarrer à cause d'un "Quitté opinément" ??? Au fait c'est quoi un "quitté inopinément" ??


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2004)

opiné ment,mais ce n'est pas d'aujourdh'ui,il a l'habitude de ce fait


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Redémarrer à cause d'un "Quitté opinément" ??? Au fait c'est quoi un "quitté inopinément" ??



?? hein


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ?? hein



hein ?? deux !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> hein ?? deux !!!



deux 51 s'il vous plait


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> deux 51 s'il vous plait



Plaise à lui qu'il m'en offre un


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Plaise à lui qu'il m'en offre un



Un oranger sur le sol Irlandais


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Un oranger sur le sol Irlandais



Irlandais, buveurs de Guinness devant l'éternel


----------



## Tiobiloute (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Irlandais, buveurs de Guinness devant l'éternel



devant l"éternel, nul ne survivra


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> devant l"éternel, nul ne survivra



Nul ne survivra à la fin de l'amour


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2004)

amour toujours,qu'elle me disait,et pourtant elle a fait la malle !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> amour toujours,qu'elle me disait,et pourtant elle a fait la malle !



La malle ne ferme plus, je vais prendre une valise


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La malle ne ferme plus, je vais prendre une valise



Valise pour aller à Clermont et un jour plus loin


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Valise pour aller à Clermont et un jour plus loin



Loin des yeux loin du coeur


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Loin des yeux loin du coeur



coeur de rockeur


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2004)

rockeur avec un coeur comme un caillou


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> rockeur avec un coeur comme un caillou



un caillou d'apparence minable, recelle une géode inestimable


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> un caillou d'apparence minable, recelle une géode inestimable



Jamais deux thread sans trois se ferme dans la meme soirée

soyons calme beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ha le diamant enfermé dans ca croute de magma


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> un caillou d'apparence minable, recelle une géode inestimable


ma blessure est troublante pour tout homme pressé


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ma blessure est troublante pour tout homme pressé



Tout homme pressé ne fait que voir sans regarder


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout homme pressé ne fait que voir sans regarder



 - Regarde le ciel !!!
 - Ah c'est un ciel de neige !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Gé la tête vide, la tête ailleurs, cé pourkoi me suis cassée la figure dans l'escalier


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Gé la tête vide, la tête ailleurs, cé pourkoi me suis cassée la figure dans l'escalier


l'escalier, là où se trouve la concierge ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'escalier, là où se trouve la concierge ?








 ... n'y est pas


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2004)

pas de lauriers pour la pucelle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pas de lauriers pour la pucelle



pour la pucelle faut aller à Orléans


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Orléans, c'est bien trop loin et je n'en suis pas. Là d'où j'reviens c'est de Pampigny, d'une saine après-midi en "tête à tête" d'une discussion tant espérée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Orléans, c'est bien trop loin et je n'en suis pas. Là d'où j'reviens c'est de Pampigny, d'une saine après-midi en "tête à tête" d'une discussion tant espérée



une discussion tant espérée c'est le début de l'espoir...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

espoire oui, tu as raisons... Beaucoup trop de maux on peut se faire avec des simples mots non dit


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup trop de maux on peut se faire avec des simples mots non dit



Dit, tu en reprends un ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup trop de maux on peut se faire avec des simples mots non dit



les mots non dits sont les plus douloureux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dit, tu en reprends un ?



Un, quoi, keske tu dis ? Non sans façon, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les mots non dits sont les plus douloureux



Certes, mais aussi les mots mals dits ou non appropriés ou même pensés sur le moment prennent parfois
un tout autre sens pour le future au fur et à mesure que les heures s'écoulent...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais aussi les mots mals dits ou non appropriés ou même pensés sur le moment prennent parfois
> un tout autre sens pour le future au fur et à mesure que les heures s'écoulent...



les heures s'écoulent et nous conduisent vers un avenir meilleur


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Avril 2004)

un avenir meilleur il en sera avec bcp de patience et confiance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> un avenir meilleur il en sera avec bcp de patience et confiance



confiance en l'autre, avoir confiance dans ses pensées


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Ses pensées actuelles sont...  _bonne nuit les petits_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Ses pensées actuelles sont...  _bonne nuit les petits_


 _bonne nuit les petits_ et toute bonne nonette à l'éclopée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _bonne nuit les petits_ et toute bonne nonette à l'éclopée



éclopée aux couleurs arc-en-ciel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_merci Lemmymy à toi aussi bonne nonette ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> éclopée aux couleurs arc-en-ciel...



l'arc en ciel à la fin de lpluie annonçant le soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et une aspirine pour éviter les courbatures à la "dévaleuse" d'escaliers_


----------



## condition (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'arc en ciel à la fin de lpluie annonçant le soleil



le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune



la lune dont les pales rayons éclairent les pins parasols endormis au bord de la Méditerranée scintillante


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la lune dont les pales rayons éclairent les pins parasols endormis au bord de la Méditerranée scintillante



Scintillantes comme ses pensées en ce jour de rencontre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: bonjour Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Scintillantes comme ses pensées en ce jour de rencontre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce jour de rencontre (ou de retrouvailles) tant espéré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Tibo


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce jour de rencontre (ou de retrouvailles) tant espéré


esperez mes freres,mais avant que je remette ma tournée,il pleuvra sous les ponts


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> esperez mes freres,mais avant que je remette ma tournée,il pleuvra sous les ponts



les ponts de Paris sont les plus beaux de monde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

monde je reçois ce soir... en retard je suis sur les préparatifs... manque de punch !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> monde je reçois ce soir... en retard je suis sur les préparatifs... manque de punch !



manque de punch, dans ce cas: un petit pineau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> manque de punch, dans ce cas: un petit pineau




pineau oui, ça c'est très bon pour pas s'endormir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_j'avais lu "pinceau" à la place de "pineau"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pineau oui, ça c'est très bon pour pas s'endormir



s'endormir dans les bras de lêtre qu'on aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_alors une vodka_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

on aime la Vodka moitié-moitié c'est super !  bonne idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_pitchi n'arrête pas de piauler... elle m'énerve... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vais aller faire un tour dehors
@+ _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> on aime la Vodka moitié-moitié c'est super !  bonne idée



bonne idée que d'aller prendre l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais attention aux escaliers


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Escaliers en papier


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

papier de mémoires j'ai déposé... en retard je suis, m'en vais ! 
Bonne soirée, nuit et à demain !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> papier de mémoires j'ai déposé... en retard je suis, m'en vais !
> Bonne soirée, nuit et à demain !



à demain, le soleil se lèvera et que cette nuit t'apporte le repos


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

repos éternel à son âme immortelle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> repos éternel à son âme immortelle



immortelle est sa tendresse, immortel est son amour


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Avril 2004)

L'amour ne vaut la peine d'être vécu qu'à deux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> L'amour ne vaut la peine d'être vécu qu'à deux.



à deux, si les chemins sont parfois difficiles, ils ont toujours un but


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

But des marseillais à le 89eme minute


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2004)

minute sacrée ou l'homme fait un cadeau a la femme


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

La femme est l'égale de l'homme, donc c'est un homme


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Avril 2004)

Un homme n'a de vie complète qu'avec une femme a ses côtés.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Un homme n'a de vie complète qu'avec une femme a ses côtés.



Côté droit, rien à signaler, côté gauche non plus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Côté droit, rien à signaler, côté gauche non plus



plus elle est loin, plus elle est proche


----------



## Elisa (17 Avril 2004)

Elle est proche de lui mais semble pourtant avoir fuit depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Avril 2004)

Message effacé par inconnu(e)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Proche de l'inconnu, de l'univers...



L'univers intergalactique


----------



## Elisa (17 Avril 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par inconnu(e)



Ohhhh, tu as effacé ton post parce que j'avais posté avant ?
C'est gentil


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

*bon, reprenons...* 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> L'univers intergalactique



L'univers intergalactique est froid et vide, notre terre est chaude et accueillante...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

accueillante comme une purée maison de pommes de terre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> accueillante comme une purée maison de pommes de terre



purée maison de pommes de terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens d'acheter un plus grand moulin à légumes pour en faite


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

en faite, c'est rigolo parckeu je viens d'en faire à la façon de mon papounet, sauf keu moi j'ai mis très peu de lait, beaucoup de mélange 4 épices "atchoum! "et légèrement écrasé à la fourchette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> en faite, c'est rigolo parckeu je viens d'en faire à la façon de mon papounet, sauf keu moi j'ai mis très peu de lait, beaucoup de mélange 4 épices "atchoum! "et légèrement écrasé à la fourchette



légèrement écrasé à la fourchette avec un filet d'uile d'olive?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> légèrement écrasé à la fourchette avec un filet d'uile d'olive?



bin, non même pô, j'y penserais pour la prochaine fois pititre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bin, non même pô, j'y penserais pour la prochaine fois pititre



j'y penserais pour la prochaine fois pititresinon le papounet fera les gros yeux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

les gros yeux comme ceux de ma pitchinette qui joue avec des éclipse Flash !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> les gros yeux comme ceux de ma pitchinette qui joue avec des éclipse Flash !




 éclipse Flash dont la pub vient de commencer sur la  TV en France


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> éclipse Flash dont la pub vient de commencer sur la  TV en France



sur la TV en France, sans blague ! Bin vaut mieux tard que jamais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> sur la TV en France, sans blague ! Bin vaut mieux tard que jamais



jamais je n'aurais pensé avoir si tôt une si bonne surprise


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

une si bonne surprise ? de faire de la purée maison ou que les éclispe flash sortent sur la TV en France ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> une si bonne surprise ? de faire de la purée maison ou que les éclispe flash sortent sur la TV en France ?



de faire de la purée maison ou que les éclispe flash sortent sur la TV en France? mais non: une superbe surprise "de coeur"


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de faire de la purée maison ou que les éclispe flash sortent sur la TV en France? mais non: une superbe surprise "de coeur"



Le cur est comme une pile : ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

les coeurs d'artichaut sont délicieux, mais moins que le sourire de la bien-aimée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

sert - en encore de cette délicieuse salade de fruit avant que la minette y mette ses petites pattes pour jouer avec les rouges cerises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Gute Narcht ! Good Night !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> sert - en encore de cette délicieuse salade de fruit avant que la minette y mette ses petites pattes pour jouer avec les rouges cerises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cerises qui feraient de belles boucles d'oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_toute bonne nonette_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cerises qui feraient de belles boucles d'oreilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oreilles en feuilles de choux, c'est pour mieux vous entendre mon enfant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_'ci Lemmy à toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> oreilles en feuilles de choux, c'est pour mieux vous entendre mon enfant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour mieux vous entendre mon enfant: oui, mère grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_gratouillez la Pitch'_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Mère grand, que vous avez de grandes dents


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mère grand, que vous avez de grandes dents



Dents du Midi: un très joli panorama du bord du Lac


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

du lac émergea l'épée d'Excalibur , symbole du pouvoir et gage de souveraineté, que la Dame du Lac confia à Arthur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> du lac émergea l'épée d'Excalibur , symbole du pouvoir et gage de souveraineté, que la Dame du Lac confia à Arthur



ah, tu reviens?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

reviens.... reviendez ça roule... le bar du TGV est à nouveau ouvert et moi j'pars en course sous la pluie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> reviens.... reviendez ça roule... le bar du TGV est à nouveau ouvert et moi j'pars en course sous la pluie



sous la pluie, il faut prendre un parapluie mauve


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Le mauve est une couleur parmi tant d'autres


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2004)

autres temps, autres lieux, des nouvelles je n'ai plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le mauve est une couleur parmi tant d'autres



d'autres temps viendront qui seront meilleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> d'autres temps viendront qui seront meilleurs



Meilleure sera la chute


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Meilleure sera la chute



chute: en bon anglais falling... in love ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

la chute... souvenir pas agréable du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_si le bar péclotte viendez faire un tour _ par là ! 










_bonne nuit à mon jule de paname  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à tous ceux qui passeront par ici_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la chute... souvenir pas agréable du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



par là il repassera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_toute bonne nonette Fred_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Repassera mes chaussettes aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Repassera mes chaussettes aussi ?



mes chaussettes aussi, il faut que je pense à les laver


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mes chaussettes aussi, il faut que je pense à les laver



A les laver, les faire sécher c'est très important le séchage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A les laver, les faire sécher c'est très important le séchage



le séchage c'est le moment où on enlève facilement les poils de chat


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2004)

_"chat" pi ron
chamipataron
tout le monde y pue
y sent la charogne
,ya qu'le grand babu
qui sent l'eau d'cologne_ *"signé furax"*
et ça sent bon
.


----------



## Tiobiloute (19 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _"chat" pi ron
> chamipataron
> tout le monde y pue
> y sent la charogne
> ...



Bon appétit bien sur


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2004)

Surtout que je grignoterais bien un petit truc !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je grignoterais bien un petit truc !



IUn p'tit truc par ci, un p'ti truc par là, ça va encore mal finir cette affaire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> IUn p'tit truc par ci, un p'ti truc par là, ça va encore mal finir cette affaire



finir cette affaire c'est mon souhait


----------



## Balooners (19 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> finir cette affaire c'est mon souhait



Mon souhait n'est pas le tient...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mon souhait n'est pas le tient...



le tien ou le mien, le principal est qu'il soit un souhait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

un souhait, le mien est de le retrouver le corps sans douleurs et la tête libre


----------



## Balooners (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> un souhait, le mien est de le retrouver le corps sans douleurs et la tête libre



Libre dans les geste mais pas libre dans la tête


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Libre dans les geste mais pas libre dans la tête



dans la tête libre aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

aussi vide, vide de toutes ces pensées noires, je lis tes messages colorés


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la tête vide, vide de toutes ces pensées noires, je lis tes messages colorés



messages colorés des temps heureux


----------



## Balooners (19 Avril 2004)

Colo, récréation, j'adore les deux, temps que l'on fait rien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Colo, récréation, j'adore les deux, temps que l'on fait rien



rien ne peut la remplacer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

remplacer le vide non souhaité par les sorties, la rencontre de ses proches, ses amis réels et virtuels,
s'occuper de soi et bcp parler, il est important pour ne pas tomber dans la déprime


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> remplacer le vide non souhaité par les sorties, la rencontre de ses proches, ses amis réels et virtuels et s'occuper de soi il est important pour ne pas tomber dans la déprime



la déprime est l'amie de la solitude


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

la solitude certain s'y complais, certain la subisse mais personne n'oblige personne à être dans la solitude


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la solitude certain s'y complais, certain la subisse mais personne n'oblige personne à être dans la solitude



La solitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sans moi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La solitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'étais venu chercher autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

chercher autre chose pour se divertir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> chercher autre chose pour se divertir



se divertir en allant manger des crèpes "suzette" ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_miam_


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2004)

ce soir,je vais boire
pour oublier notre histoire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> se divertir en allant manger des crèpes "suzette" ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce soir un bon grog et au lit


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir un bon grog et au lit



au lit après la "Coupole" pas avant 00:30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gros dodo après


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au lit après la "Coupole" pas avant 00:30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après j'espère que ça ira mieux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Après j'espère que ça ira mieux


ça ira mieux quand je l'aurai retrouvée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ira mieux quand je l'aurai retrouvée



Retrouvée et perdue à nouveau, me v'là dans de beaux draps


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ira mieux quand je l'aurai retrouvée


lor est retrouvé mais pas les yeux de ma douce et tendre


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

draps lovely ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lor est retrouvé mais pas les yeux de ma douce et tendre



ma douce et tendre se mire dans les reflets bleutés pour du noir se délivrer


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ma douce et tendre se mire dans les reflets bleutés pour du noir se délivrer



se délivrer du mâle ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> se délivrer du mâle ?



du maléfice elle se libérera


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Malentendu il y a dans vos citations...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Malentendu il y a dans vos citations...



ans vos citations les mots sont plus doux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> du maléfice elle se libérera








errera alors dans vos pensées comme un fantôme  


_c'est le délire dans ce TGV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> errera alors dans vos pensées comme un fantôme
> _c'est le délire dans ce TGV...
> 
> 
> ...



dans vos citations ce sont les mots les plus doux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tout bloque par moments_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

/hors TGV/ tu suis pas Lemmy ta phrase ci-dessus ne concorde en rien avec ma citation où je parle de fantôme/hors TGV/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_le délire auquel je fais allusion n'a rien avoir avec les blocages du forum, mais les citations..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> /hors TGV/ tu suis pas Lemmy ta phrase ci-dessus ne concorde en rien avec ma citation où je parle de fantôme/horsTGV/
> 
> _le délire auquel je fais allusion n'a rien avoir avec les blocages du forum, mais les citations..._



/hors TGV/ suis paumé! où dois-je reprendre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /hors TGV/


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> /hors TGV/ suis paumé! où dois-je reprendre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/hors TGV/ tu plaisantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il suffit de lire ma dernière phrase que tu viens de citer/hors TGV/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bon ben moi j'vais me couetter avec ma minette... bonne digestion et bonne nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> /hors TGV/ tu plaisantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fantome, bientôt tu disparaîtras ...

_toute bonne nonette, et gratouilles à la minette_


----------



## Elisa (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fantome, bientôt tu disparaîtras ...
> 
> _toute bonne nonette, et gratouilles à la minette_



La minette est à la mine ce que la salopette est au vêtement.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fantome, bientôt tu disparaîtras ...



ras la casquette de ce TGV, je m'en vais voir ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ras la casquette de ce TGV, je m'en vais voir ailleurs



ailleurs où la lavande parfume et les vieilles pierres sont chaudes sous le soleil...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs où la lavande parfume et les vieilles pierres sont chaudes sous le soleil...




Sous le soleil de Satan tout est calme et volupté


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sous le soleil de Satan tout est calme et volupté



calme et volupté: que demander de plus?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> calme et volupté: que demander de plus?




rien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> rien



rien de rien...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien de rien...



rien de rien, rien, je ne dirais rien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> rien de rien, rien, je ne dirai rien



rien: motus et bouche cousue...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien: motus et bouche cousue...



Cousue main et finie à la bouche


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2004)

la bouche en cul de poule,la gourdasse de l'A.N.P ,me tint ce propos ,avez vous du talent !


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la bouche en cul de poule,la gourdasse de l'A.N.P ,me tint ce propos ,avez vous du talent !



talent, qui d'après le grand Georges, sans travail, n'est qu'une sale manie.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Sale manie de se curer le nez en publique


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sale manie de se curer le nez en publique



public, comme un service


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> public, comme un service



service à suivre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

suivre et surveiller les horaires des machines à laver


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> suivre et surveiller les horaires des machines à laver



laver son linge, sa vaisselle: perpétuel recommencement


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> suivre et surveiller les horaires des machines à laver



à laver ses propres pensées F.N. ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> à laver ses propres pensées F.N. ?



F.N.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on avait pas dit pas de politique


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> laver son linge, sa vaisselle: perpétuel recommencement


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Argghhhh j'avais pas bu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir et tous les soirs, c la soirée !



La soirée ne fait que commencer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La soirée ne fait que commencer



commencer, c'est bien, réussir c'est encore mieux!


----------



## chup (29 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> commencer, c'est bien, réussir c'est encore mieux!



Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.



Guérir, et puis  mourir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guérir, et puis  mourir



puis mourir de plaisir


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> puis mourir de plaisir



plaisir d'offrir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

offrir ce que l'on peut quand on le peut


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Avril 2004)

On le peut souvent mais on le fait rarement...


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> On le peut souvent mais on le fait rarement...



rarement je me suis levé de bonne heure...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rarement je me suis levé de bonne heure...



De bonne heure, de bonne humeur


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Avril 2004)

De bonne humeur, avec une bonne musique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

musique de la nature sauvage : 
Vibrez de tout votre être en écoutant les rugissements des lions. Emerveillez vous aux sons des sabots des troupeaux de zèbres traversant des plaines !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> musique de la nature sauvage :
> Vibrez de tout votre être en écoutant les rugissements des lions. Emerveillez vous aux sons des sabots des troupeaux de zèbres traversant des plaines !



pleine de questions sa tête tournait. "Ménent-elles au bonheur ou à l'enfer?" "À l'enfer sans doute sauf si elles sont posées haut et fort"..."Une telle réponse était-elle méritée?"" Sûrement enfin peut être..." "Le crois-tu vraiment et en es-tu bien sûr?"


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2004)

bien sur que j'en suis sur,et avec moi 10 nations de plus qui en son sur


----------



## Grug (1 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que j'en suis sur,et avec moi 10 nations de plus qui en son sur


son sur, delicat probléme que la censure.


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2004)

censure,sauf le 1 mai car FINN est parti vendre son muguet au marché


----------



## purestyle (1 Mai 2004)

marcher sur la lune


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Mai 2004)

La lune est un objectif accessible si on s'en donne les moyens


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> La lune est un objectif accessible si on s'en donne les moyens



les moyens, le courage et la confiance, c'est ce qui compte


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Mai 2004)

Ce qui compte aussi, c'est les amis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

les amis  sont les seul sur qui je peux compter et avoir confiance


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Mai 2004)

La confiance est avec l'amour la plus belle chose que l'on puisse découvrir dans une vie


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> La confiance est avec l'amour la plus belle chose que l'on puisse découvrir dans une vie



Une vie pour faire ce que font les hommes qui se croient des surhommes alors qu'ils ne sont pas des hommes tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

simplement parfois on tombe de tellement haut de certaines découvertes que la chute ne peut être que la fin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> simplement parfois on tombe de tellement haut de certaines découvertes que la chute ne peut être que la fin



La fin du monde sortez vos mort


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La fin du monde sortez vos mort



Mort de rire c'est le mieux qu'il puisse faire


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2004)

mort de rire,mort de soif,mort dicus,mort tibus,mort ituri,mort adele,mort pion,mort au champ d'honneur




.en apparté pour moi et TIBO
ps oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai loupé une page , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









m'en fous


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire c'est le mieux qu'il puisse faire



Faire défaire et tout recommencer


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)

Recommencer à l'An 01 ...


----------



## ginette107 (3 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Recommencer à l'An 01 ...



A l'an 01, j'étais pas née


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> A l'an 01, j'étais pas née



née de père inconnu


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> née de père inconnu



Inconnu comme mon


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mai 2004)

mon pantalon, est décousu


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> mon pantalon, est décousu


et si ça continu...


----------



## condition (3 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> mon pantalon, est décousu



cousu main c'est très beau


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2004)

beau comme la pleine lune


----------



## condition (4 Mai 2004)

lune unique compagne de nos nuits


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> lune unique compagne de nos nuits



Nuits trop courtes, journées fatiguantes


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nuits trop courtes, journées fatiguantes



fatigantes, comme toutes les activités diurnes.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fatigantes, comme toutes les activités diurnes.



Les activités diurnes sont très bonne pour le coeur


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les activités diurnes sont très bonne pour le coeur


.
coeur de beurre,mais qui n'en a pas, en meurt


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> coeur de beurre,mais qui n'en a pas, en meurt



En Meurt et Moselle, des fois il fait beau


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Mai 2004)

Il fait beau, mais il fait pas chaud...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, mais il fait pas chaud...



pas chaud en effet, je dirais même qu'il caille


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas chaud en effet, je dirais même qu'il caille



cailles aux raisins, un régal


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cailles aux raisins, un régal



Régal, un café de grand-mère


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Régal, un café de grand-mère



grand-mère = mamie


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grand-mère = mamie



Ma mie de pain est toute rance


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ma mie de pain est toute rance



Rends ce coeur qui n'est pas à toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rends ce coeur qui n'est pas à toi



Pas à toi, ni à toi ? bon c'est le mien alors


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

l'or ne fait pas le bonheur


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> l'or ne fait pas le bonheur



Le bonheur ne s'achète pas, heureusement


----------



## condition (5 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par condition


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> le bonheur on ne s'en compte qu'après



après y avoir goûté, il en a redemandé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> après y avoir goûté, il en a redemandé




il en a redemandé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il va en ravoir le môsieur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il en a redemandé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le môsieur l'est tout content


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le môsieur l'est tout content



Content, content, il le sera moins après avoir pris ça dans la poire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Content, content, il le sera moins après avoir pris ça dans la poire



la poire williamine: un vrai régal


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la poire williamine: un vrai régal



Régal, encore une histoire de petit qu'a fait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Régal, encore une histoire de petit qu'a fait



fais là où on te le demande


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais là où on te le demande



demande toujours, je verrais ce que je peux faire pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> demande toujours, je verrai ce que je peux faire pour toi



je verrai ce que je peux faire pour toi: à l'impossible nul n'est tenu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

demande à tous d'aller rejoindre les bras de Morphées


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je verrai ce que je peux faire pour toi: à l'impossible nul n'est tenu



Tenue de soirée exigée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> demande à tous d'aller rejoindre les bras de Morphées



les bras de Morphée j'irai bien les rejoindre aussi



_bonne nuit_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

tenu d'allez tous d'aller rejoindre les bras de Morphées


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tenu d'allez tous d'aller rejoindre les bras de Morphées








_la même chose _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Tenu de soirée exigée pyjama dans les bras de Morphées


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Tenu de soirée exigée pyjama dans les bras de Morphées








_rebelotte_





_et toute bonne nonette_


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _rebelotte_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nonette également


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mai 2004)

également en stock, la poupée barbie modèle Ferrari...


----------



## aricosec (6 Mai 2004)

ferrari rouge c'est bien normal


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ferrari rouge c'est bien normal



normalement je distribue. tu coupe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> normalement je distribue. tu coupe ?



Coupe moi un bout de fromage


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Coupe moi un bout de fromage


.
fromage qui pu= français


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fromage qui pu= français



français de père en fils


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> français de père en fils



Fils de riche, vache du pauvre, tous deux mortels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_proverbe breton_


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Fils de riche, vache du pauvre, tous deux mortels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mortel ton proverbe


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mortel ton proverbe



A tout proverbe on peut trouver sa chaussure


----------



## Grug (7 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> A tout proverbe on peut trouver sa chaussure



chaussure à son pied, c'est le pied


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Mai 2004)

le pied au ©


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> le pied au ©



cul ni lingus


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Mai 2004)

cunilingus est un petit plaisir...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> cunilingus est un petit plaisir...




plaisir de se revoir


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2004)

revoir encore la blonde de mes vingt ans


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> revoir encore la blonde de mes vingt ans



la blonde de mes vingt ans, elle était plutôt brune


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la blonde de mes vingt ans, elle était plutôt brune


.
brune comme son minou
Arff !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Mai 2004)

Les brunes comptent pas pour des prunes


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Les brunes comptent pas pour des prunes




des prunes pour le digestif


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> des prunes pour le digestif



digestif : entre le café et l'addition.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

l'addition risque d'être salée...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> l'addition risque d'être salée...



Salé ou sucré ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

Sucré c'est meilleur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Sucré c'est meilleur



C'est meilleur quand c'est frais


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

C'est frais du matin


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> C'est frais du matin



Du matin au soir, y'a de l'espoir


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Du matin au soir, y'a de l'espoir



laisse poire et prune bois de la Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> laisse poire et prune bois de la Guiness



Guinness is good for you


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

For you and for me to


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2004)

mythes omanes ??? ben vous devez pas être nombreuses.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mythes omanes ??? ben vous devez pas être nombreuses.



Nombreuses sont celles qui ont succombé


----------



## benjamin (12 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nombreuses sont celles qui ont succombé



Succombé, mais renaissant.


----------

